# Ripigliatevi!



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2019)

Traditori, vi do una informazione sconvolgente: è possibile separarsi e anche divorziare.
Se un matrimonio non funziona non siete obbligati a stare insieme. 
Non ditemi che ci tenete al matrimonio se vi cercate amanti.
Suvvia!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Traditori, vi do una informazione sconvolgente: è possibile separarsi e anche divorziare.
> Se un matrimonio non funziona non siete obbligati a stare insieme.
> Non ditemi che ci tenete al matrimonio se vi cercate amanti.
> Suvvia!


Se cerchi (che brutto verbo) l’amante per tenere in piedi il matrimonio concordo con te
Tutti sappiamo che ci si può separare e chi non lo fa ha ragioni diverse e credo che al i fiori risultano tutte incomprensibili


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se cerchi (che brutto verbo) l’amante per tenere in piedi il matrimonio concordo con te
> Tutti sappiamo che ci si può separare e chi non lo fa ha ragioni diverse e credo che al i fiori risultano tutte incomprensibili


Le ragioni sono tutte comprensibili?
Coppie giovani senza figli quali ragioni hanno?
E tutti quelli che si sono separati hanno trovato tutto facile? 

Per me io peggio è reggere una doppia vita e non trovo ragioni per farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ragioni sono tutte comprensibili?
> Coppie giovani senza figli quali ragioni hanno?
> E tutti quelli che si sono separati hanno trovato tutto facile?
> 
> Per me io peggio è reggere una doppia vita e non trovo ragioni per farlo.


Sono comprensibili per chi non si separa 
Se penso a me nessuno si spiega perché non mi separo. Io so perché non lo faccio, a mia volta conosco coppie che non capisco perché non vivano la loro vita senza rendere conto all’altro se proprio non vogliono separarsi


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2019)

Tornare a casa e recitare la parte fa comodo[emoji41].
Meglio uno affidabile vicino che un traditore [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tornare a casa e recitare la parte fa comodo[emoji41].
> Meglio uno affidabile vicino che un traditore [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].


Ma io capisco tutti.
Ma chi vive male non sono io.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io capisco tutti.
> Ma chi vive male non sono io.


Io credo che se uno vive male fa altre scelte


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io capisco tutti.
> Ma chi vive male non sono io.


Certe persone si confidano più con amici o amanti che con il/la partner [emoji41].
Vivono la vita di coppia senza confrontarsi con il legittimo/a.
Tanto a loro va bene finché dura [emoji41].


----------



## Marjanna (25 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certe persone si confidano più con amici o amanti che con il/la partner [emoji41].
> Vivono la vita di coppia senza confrontarsi con il legittimo/a.
> Tanto a loro va bene finché dura [emoji41].


Ma in cosa consiste allora la vita di coppia?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2019)

Il fenomeno bolla è conosciuto. Non quella bolla che tiene separate le relazioni extra dalla famiglia, ma la bolla che ci fa circondare solo di persone che la pensano come noi.
Quindi se nessuno ci dice mai che forse possiamo anche avere torto, possiamo trovare accettabile tutto.
È accettabile vivere costantemente una doppia vita?


----------



## oriente70 (25 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma in cosa consiste allora la vita di coppia?


Forse avere rispetto della persona che si ha accanto per dirne una [emoji56].


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Traditori, vi do una informazione sconvolgente: è possibile separarsi e anche divorziare.
> Se un matrimonio non funziona non siete obbligati a stare insieme.
> Non ditemi che ci tenete al matrimonio se vi cercate amanti.
> Suvvia!


Secondo me è proprio vero il contrario.
Chi tradisce ci tiene parecchio al matrimonio, oltre che a sè stesso, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tornare a casa e recitare la parte fa comodo[emoji41].
> Meglio uno affidabile vicino che un traditore [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].


Infatti.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio vero il contrario.
> Chi tradisce ci tiene parecchio al matrimonio, oltre che a sè stesso, ovviamente.


Ci tiene talmente tanto al matrimonio  che poi se si viene scoperti  per colpa del tradito si separano [emoji41].
Sti bacchettoni non si sanno divertire [emoji16].


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio vero il contrario.
> Chi tradisce ci tiene parecchio al matrimonio, oltre che a sè stesso, ovviamente.


E allora ...ne abbiano cura


----------



## patroclo (26 Giugno 2019)

Se non ci fossero i traditori avreste solo posti noiosissimi dove scrivere delle vostre insoddisfazioni quotidiane.....

.....prego


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Se non ci fossero i traditori avreste solo posti noiosissimi dove scrivere delle vostre insoddisfazioni quotidiane.....
> 
> .....prego


Qui se non si manda a quel paese qualcuno si muore di noia.
Se si arriva al relativismo assoluto e al fatto che “contenti loro, contenti tutti” e non si giudica niente....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2019)

Ripigliatevi.
Vi rifugiate in uno spazio che vi allontana dalla realtà e dalle scelte.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripigliatevi.
> Vi rifugiate in uno spazio che vi allontana dalla realtà e dalle scelte.




[video=youtube;UAgsq8Suna4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAgsq8Suna4[/video]


non ho saputo resistere :carneval:


----------



## Rosarose (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio vero il contrario.
> Chi tradisce ci tiene parecchio al matrimonio, oltre che a sè stesso, ovviamente.


Io credo che tenga particolarmente all'istituzione matrimonio, non alla relazione, sicuramente non tiene all'altro, come individuo.
Siamo anche esseri sociali, e ancora oggi fregiarsi di uomo/donna sposato, raccontare al mondo che hai una famiglia classica rassicura te, e chi ti circonda.
E qui ritorno al coraggio...
Ho avuto modo di parlare con una donna separata da tempo, che mi ha raccontato diversi episodi di discriminazione da parte di conoscenti.
Si è sentita spesso guardare con sospetto e in diverse situazioni è stata tenuta a debita distanza.
Ancora oggi in Italia quindi, nella civilissima Emilia Romagna il separato suscita diffidenza.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io credo che tenga particolarmente all'istituzione matrimonio, non alla relazione, sicuramente non tiene all'altro, come individuo.
> Siamo anche esseri sociali, e ancora oggi fregiarsi di uomo/donna sposato, raccontare al mondo che hai una famiglia classica rassicura te, e chi ti circonda.
> E qui ritorno al coraggio...
> Ho avuto modo di parlare con una donna separata da tempo, che mi ha raccontato diversi episodi di discriminazione da parte di conoscenti.
> ...


Come il single. Anzi, quest'ultimo di più.
In fin dei conti, nessuno pensa che chi è single abbia fatto voto di castità.
Quindi rispetto a una persona sposata, si stabilisce che potrebbe essere "in caccia".
CHi ha famiglia, in teoria, invece non dovrebbe più esserlo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripigliatevi.
> Vi rifugiate in uno spazio che vi allontana dalla realtà e dalle scelte.


Un po’ generalizzato come concetto
In tanti casi me motivazioni sono altre


----------



## Rosarose (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Come il single. Anzi, quest'ultimo di più.
> In fin dei conti, nessuno pensa che chi è single abbia fatto voto di castità.
> Quindi rispetto a una persona sposata, si stabilisce che potrebbe essere "in caccia".
> CHi ha famiglia, in teoria, invece non dovrebbe più esserlo.


Ecco non vi è mai venuto in mente, che il traditore avendo una famiglia, si muove con disinvoltura all'interno della società, non viene stigmatizzato, non viene additato, e può se è bravo a nascondersi( e in questo sono bravissimi) , più facilmente scovare la sua preda....
Il mio amante è ritenuto da tutti un bravissimo uomo, eccellente padre, sempre andato molto in giro da solo con il figlio, ma questo saperlo sposato, lo ha fatto inserire in molti gruppi familiari senza problemi.
Credo che non sarebbe stato ugualmente così se fosse stato separato...
Io attualmente per inserirmi nuovamente in un tessuto che mi faccia sentire accolta, mi sono iscritta in una associazione che si chiama Gengle ( genitori single). Lo consiglio a tutti i separati

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ecco non* vi è mai venuto in mente, che il traditore avendo una famiglia, si muove con disinvoltura all'interno della società, non viene stigmatizzato, non viene additato, e può se è bravo a nascondersi( e in questo sono bravissimi) , più facilmente scovare la sua preda....*
> Il mio amante è ritenuto da tutti un bravissimo uomo, eccellente padre, sempre andato molto in giro da solo con il figlio, ma questo saperlo sposato, lo ha fatto inserire in molti gruppi familiari senza problemi.
> Credo che non sarebbe stato ugualmente così se fosse stato separato...
> _Io attualmente per inserirmi nuovamente in un tessuto che mi faccia sentire accolta, mi sono iscritta in una associazione che si chiama Gengle ( genitori single). Lo consiglio a tutti i separati
> ...


Più che venuto in mente, ho dovuto constatarlo di persona in diverse occasioni.

Corsivo: ottima idea!


----------



## Foglia (5 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io credo che tenga particolarmente all'istituzione matrimonio, non alla relazione, sicuramente non tiene all'altro, come individuo.
> Siamo anche esseri sociali, e ancora oggi fregiarsi di uomo/donna sposato, raccontare al mondo che hai una famiglia classica rassicura te, e chi ti circonda.
> E qui ritorno al coraggio...
> Ho avuto modo di parlare con una donna separata da tempo, che mi ha raccontato diversi episodi di discriminazione da parte di conoscenti.
> ...


Porto la mia esperienza.

 In taluni casi, giudicata. Ho perso buona parte delle conoscenze che frequentavo in coppia. Nel senso che sono spariti. Un amico (di entrambi) che sento ogni tanto continua a ripetermi che "dovrei fare la brava", che i momenti duri ci sono per tutte le coppie, ma che  "comunque si sta insieme". Ripeteva che la  "soluzione" era quella di stare separati in casa per un po'. A nulla valeva dirgli che la convivenza non mi era più tollerabile. Ecco... Forse in effetti lui mi guardava con sospetto. Morale? 
Ci sentiremo si e no un paio di volte all'anno, oramai. Pure io a distanza di anni mi sono ampiamente stufata.
Ho trovato silenzio e imbarazzo. Al punto che una volta ho incrociato un amico  (e' in origine suo amico, ma lo era diventato anche per me, e abbastanza stretto, pure) che si sarebbe fatto inghiottire dalla terra, piuttosto che andare incontro al mio saluto. Non potendolo evitare, l'ho liberato presto dal suo tangibile imbarazzo.

Altri proprio  "puff!", volatilizzati, e parlo di persone con cui si sono condivise le vacanze. Il suo socio, con cui avevo ottimi rapporti, ad un tratto mi e' diventato ostile. E non è comprensibile.

Ho avuto anche la cattiveria dumi due che abitano nel mio condominio, che lo hanno incidentalmente saputo da me, e il giorno dopo lo avevano malignamente spifferato al quartiere. Non gliela ho mandata a dire, e peraltro non sono l'unica.

Però non è tutto qui, per fortuna.
Ho avuto anche aiuto, comprensione, e vicinanza. Come non le avrei mai attese. E da parte di tanti.
Ho avuto, certo, il momento di dirlo, che mi ero separata. E devo dire che appunto, e con le dovute eccezioni, e' stato più facile di quanto mi immaginassi.
E comunque anche con quelli che sono spariti ammetto che a volte ci ho messo "del mio", nel senso che anche per un cambio di interessi mi e' mancato materialmente il tempo per provare a  "esorcizzare" la mia separazione.

Peraltro... Pare un po' il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino  . Anche a me e' venuto spontaneo criticare un amico separato. E in precedenza altri. Senza realisticamente comprendere che ognuno alla fine della fiera e' l'unico a comprendere come vive a casa propria. Lui ha mollato la moglie per essere libero di stare con l'amante, mandando all'aria una famiglia con due figli. E non mi e' stato straniero il pensiero che fosse pirla. Lei da quello che so, passato lo tsunami e' andata avanti. Sinceramente: meglio così, oppure meglio se lo avesse scoperto  (e oramai non era troppo difficile... Lui pigliava multe in zone  "improbabili", per dirne una), e magari lei fosse rimasta con la morte nel cuore, o peggio (conoscendola) con rabbia?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Come il single. Anzi, quest'ultimo di più.
> In fin dei conti, nessuno pensa che chi è single abbia fatto voto di castità.
> Quindi rispetto a una persona sposata, si stabilisce che potrebbe essere "in caccia".
> *CHi ha famiglia, in teoria, invece non dovrebbe* più esserlo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il problema non è la “pericolosità” della persona potenzialmente disponibile (nessuno è così scemo da credere che non lo sia una persona sposata) ma per la il valore simbolico eversivo di chi ha chiuso la relazione.
Quando poi trova un partner tutto rientra nella normalità e rientra negli inviti. 
Disturba chi dimostra che può stare solo.

Difficile soprattutto per le offerte vacanze :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un po’ generalizzato come concetto
> In tanti casi me motivazioni sono altre


Non parlavo di motivazioni, ma di effetti.


----------



## Foglia (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Il problema non è la “pericolosità” della persona potenzialmente disponibile (nessuno è così scemo da credere che non lo sia una persona sposata) ma per la il valore simbolico eversivo di chi ha chiuso la relazione.
> Quando poi trova un partner tutto rientra nella normalità e rientra negli inviti.
> ...




Ce ne faremo una ragione. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Il problema non è la “pericolosità” della persona potenzialmente disponibile (*nessuno è così scemo da credere che non lo sia una persona sposata*) ma per la il valore simbolico eversivo di chi ha chiuso la relazione.
> Quando poi trova un partner tutto rientra nella normalità e rientra negli inviti.
> ...


Una persona sposata è sottoposta anche al controllo del coniuge.
E dovrebbe avere una vita sessuale di coppia.
Dopodiché è vero e lo sappiamo che non va così, ma prima che si arrivi a questo ragionamento devi passare per l'esperienza del tradimento e comprenderlo.
Poi è vero che l'uscita con la coppia soddisfa le esigenze di socialità di entrambi i membri di un'altra coppia.
L'uomo parla con l'uomo, la donna con la donna.
Non hai un terzo incomodo (il marito o la moglie, nel caso), che a casa magari ti fa pesare che l'hai lasciato solo o che si è annoiato.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una persona sposata è sottoposta anche al controllo del coniuge.
> E dovrebbe avere una vita sessuale di coppia.
> Dopodiché è vero e lo sappiamo che non va così, ma prima che si arrivi a questo ragionamento devi passare per l'esperienza del tradimento e comprenderlo.
> Poi è vero che l'uscita con la coppia soddisfa le *esigenze di socialità di entrambi i membri di un'altra coppia*.
> ...


È anche questo. Ma credo che valga più il valore tranquillizzante dell’ordine della società.
Io ho mantenuto l’amicizia delle donne, ma non ho avuto un invito, né la possibilità di invitare coppie che erano SEMPRE a casa mia.
E la cosa più buffa è che penso che non se ne siano proprio resi conto.
È noto che la consapevolezza delle proprie scelte non solo è rara, ma neppure ricercata.
La cosa buffissima è che di molte di queste coppie sapevo cose...segrete.
Mi sono sentita anche trattare da poveretta, che era rimasta sola, da parte di una anziana  di cui conoscevo i molteplici tradimenti giovanili e ha due figlie separate. :facepalm:


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una persona sposata è sottoposta anche al controllo del coniuge.
> E dovrebbe avere una vita sessuale di coppia.
> Dopodiché è vero e lo sappiamo che non va così, ma prima che si arrivi a questo ragionamento devi passare per l'esperienza del tradimento e comprenderlo.
> *Poi è vero che l'uscita con la coppia soddisfa le esigenze di socialità di entrambi i membri di un'altra coppia.
> ...


non sempre è così. Chi di natura è possessivo uomo o donna che sia, non è soddisfatto dall'uscita di coppia. Vede anche in quello la minaccia. Di solito chi non ama avere amici ha dietro questo meccanismo.
Possessività e non solo gelosia

Lo stare a casa e sentirsi messo da parte è la tipica reazione di ch non ha amicizie proprie. Investe tutto nella relazione esclusiva di coppia.

Ci sono persone che si isolano , proteggono la zona confort a discapito del dialogo di coppia.
Relazionarsi vuol dire mettersi anche in discussione e prendere spunto per  confronti. Credo che tutto sommato sanno di sbaglaire


----------



## Rosarose (5 Luglio 2019)

Per chi è separato con figli e volesse fare nuove amicizie in totale tranquillità. Non è un sito di incontri!! Spesso gli eventi creati sono con figli al seguito. Chi si iscrive può creare il suo evento per invitare gli altri.
/gengle.it

	
	
		
		
	


	





Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Per chi è separato con figli e volesse fare nuove amicizie in totale tranquillità. Non è un sito di incontri!! Spesso gli eventi creati sono con figli al seguito. Chi si iscrive può creare il suo evento per invitare gli altri.
> /gengle.it
> 
> 
> ...


Mi pare una iniziativa fantastica


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sempre è così. Chi di natura è possessivo uomo o donna che sia, non è soddisfatto dall'uscita di coppia. Vede anche in quello la minaccia. Di solito chi non ama avere amici ha dietro questo meccanismo.
> Possessività e non solo gelosia
> 
> Lo stare a casa e sentirsi messo da parte è la tipica reazione di ch non ha amicizie proprie. Investe tutto nella relazione esclusiva di coppia.
> ...


Questo è vero.
Ma ancor più viene evitato il confronto con chi ha riconosciuto l’inconsistenza del matrimonio.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> Ma ancor più viene evitato il confronto con chi ha riconosciuto l’inconsistenza del matrimonio.


Mah, sono talmente diffusi i divorzi che non so quanto questo conti.
Io sono pure cresciuto in un divorzio.
E' che, per esperienza, uscire in coppia con un single è più complicato.
O è amico di entrambi oppure si rischia di fare i due col terzo incomodo.
Pensa, per esempio, a me che esco con mia moglie e Miss Leggerezza e parlo tutta la sera con lei...
A casa avrò i coltelli.
O lei che esce con la sua amica e me. Io mi farei due palle di serata, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, sono talmente diffusi i divorzi che non so quanto questo conti.
> Io sono pure cresciuto in un divorzio.
> E' che, per esperienza, uscire in coppia con un single è più complicato.
> O è amico di entrambi oppure si rischia di fare i due col terzo incomodo.
> ...


Questo varrebbe se si uscisse in tre. Ma vale anche per uscite di gruppo.
Poi tutto si può razionalizzare e trovare una spiegazione logica. Ma se ogni persona che si è separata ha vissuto questa emarginazione, significa che esiste e che dipende più dall’essere in quello stato civile, più che dal bisogno di combinare una compagnia armoniosa. Infatti, paradossalmente, hanno meno problemi i single da sempre di quelli di ritorno.
Se il single di ritorno si accoppia, tutto viene superato e può rientrare negli inviti a “Maria e Giuseppe”


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo varrebbe se si uscisse in tre. Ma vale anche per uscite di gruppo.
> Poi tutto si può razionalizzare e trovare una spiegazione logica. Ma se ogni persona che si è separata ha vissuto questa emarginazione, significa che esiste e che dipende più dall’essere in quello stato civile, più che dal bisogno di combinare una compagnia armoniosa. Infatti, paradossalmente, hanno meno problemi i single da sempre di quelli di ritorno.
> Se il single di ritorno si accoppia, tutto viene superato e può rientrare negli inviti a “Maria e Giuseppe”


Io se tornassi single non avrei alcun problema a frequentare gli amici con cui esco da solo, però dovrei anche farmi qualche nuovo amico per poter fare serate "a  cercar donne".
Viceversa dovrei ritrovare - molto a fatica - l'equilibrio con quelli con cui esco in coppia.
In realtà nelle amicizie di coppia non c'è mai quell'intimità che consente la sopravvivenza dell'amicizia in condizioni diverse. L'intimità e il legame si rafforzano quando si esce da soli.
I single di sempre hanno costruito il mondo a loro misura, frequentando persone che stanno bene con loro.
A volte capita il contrario, ovvero che le amicizie si rompano quando una persona si accoppia.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Porto la mia esperienza.
> 
> In taluni casi, giudicata. Ho perso buona parte delle conoscenze che frequentavo in coppia. Nel senso che sono spariti. Un amico (di entrambi) che sento ogni tanto continua a ripetermi che "dovrei fare la brava", che* i momenti duri ci sono per tutte le coppie*, ma che  "*comunque si sta insieme*". Ripeteva che la  "soluzione" era quella di stare separati in casa per un po'. A nulla valeva dirgli che la convivenza non mi era più tollerabile. Ecco... Forse in effetti lui mi guardava con sospetto. Morale?
> Ci sentiremo si e no un paio di volte all'anno, oramai. Pure io a distanza di anni mi sono ampiamente stufata.
> ...


L'amico ti ha dato la soluzione che lui ha applicato, te l'ha detto chiaramente, e rappresenti un diverso che fa paura. Paura a lui.
Nella frequentazione di coppia tra te ancora in coppia e lui e consorte ti sei mai resa conto che era "separato in casa" o ha avuto periodi da "separato in casa"? Azzarderei un no come risposta.

Alcune persone vedono le persone separate come dei mutilati di guerra. Come se si trascinassero con un arto mancante. Da compatire o isolare. Non fanno comunque più parte del gruppo. Hanno sovvertito al buon costume della "sacra famiglia", quella da portare agli incontri con amici, tra una battutita al vetriolo e un vogliamoci tutti bene.


----------



## Rosarose (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, sono talmente diffusi i divorzi che non so quanto questo conti.
> Io sono pure cresciuto in un divorzio.
> E' che, per esperienza, uscire in coppia con un single è più complicato.
> O è amico di entrambi oppure si rischia di fare i due col terzo incomodo.
> ...


Mah per me dipende dall'intelligenza degli interlocutori.
Io sabato scorso ero a cena con coppia di amici storica, ( loro, io e rispettivi figli) dove chiaramente sono più amica di lei, sono stata attenta ad interloquire con entrambi, e a scherzare con tutti e due, e anche loro non hanno fatto pucci pucci, ed il marito non si è chiuso, sono stata bene!
Vedo che la difficoltà per loro, è più  invitarmi quando escono con altre coppie, ma lì probabilmente mi sentirei anche io a disagio.
Ritornando all'essere accettati come individui separati all'interno di una società di famiglie/coppia.
Io sento di trovarmi in una posizione intermedia, perché si mi sono separata, ma mio marito era già fuori casa e gravemente malato da più di un'anno e mezzo.
Le reazioni alla notizia della mia intenzione di separarmi sono state nell'immediatezza anche di persone molto ma molto vicine " ma sei matta , ma cosa dirà la gente, separarsi da una persona malata!! Davvero lo faresti?!!"
So per certo che anche i miei fratelli e le cognate erano esterrefatti!
L'unico che ha sempre sostenuto incoraggiato e caldeggiato la separazione è stato mio padre.
Una volta separata e mostrato che non mi interessava minimamente il giudizio di nessuno, le cose sono cambiate, mi sono sentita guardare con rispetto, e più volte mi sono sentita dire che sono una persona forte e determinata 

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'amico ti ha dato la soluzione che lui ha applicato, te l'ha detto chiaramente, e rappresenti un diverso che fa paura. Paura a lui.
> Nella frequentazione di coppia tra te ancora in coppia e lui e consorte ti sei mai resa conto che era "separato in casa" o ha avuto periodi da "separato in casa"? Azzarderei un no come risposta.
> 
> Alcune persone vedono le persone separate come dei mutilati di guerra. Come se si trascinassero con un arto mancante. Da compatire o isolare. Non fanno comunque più parte del gruppo. *Hanno sovvertito al buon costume della "sacra famiglia", quella da portare agli incontri con amici,* tra una battutita al vetriolo e un vogliamoci tutti bene.


Ecco, cosa intendo,


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco, cosa intendo,


Sì, ma quelli evitali. Non ci perdi niente.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco, cosa intendo,


L'esclusione o isolamento ha senso comunque. Siamo un gruppo, sottoscriviamo silenziosamente tutti alle stesse leggi. Se te sovverti sei potenzialmente rischioso da tenere dentro il gruppo.

Le amicizie di coppia, delle vacanze condivise, delle cene nei fine settimana, sono amicizie a se. Una sorta di confraternita.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma quelli evitali. Non ci perdi niente.


Non è un problema mio. Io sto benissimo anche proprio sola.
Era una osservazione su un comportamento diffuso e che spiega in parte anche la resistenza alla separazione anche quando dall’esterno sembra la soluzione più ragionevole.
La mentalità diffusa influenza anche le scelte personali, non solo l’atteggiamento nei confronti degli altri.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Le amicizie, quelle vere, chiamiamole così, ci sono sempre qualsiasi cosa accada.
Le altre sono compagnie.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non parlavo di motivazioni, ma di effetti.


Non credo nemmeno a questo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Porto la mia esperienza.
> 
> In taluni casi, giudicata. Ho perso buona parte delle conoscenze che frequentavo in coppia. Nel senso che sono spariti. Un amico (di entrambi) che sento ogni tanto continua a ripetermi che "dovrei fare la brava", che i momenti duri ci sono per tutte le coppie, ma che  "comunque si sta insieme". Ripeteva che la  "soluzione" era quella di stare separati in casa per un po'. A nulla valeva dirgli che la convivenza non mi era più tollerabile. Ecco... Forse in effetti lui mi guardava con sospetto. Morale?
> Ci sentiremo si e no un paio di volte all'anno, oramai. Pure io a distanza di anni mi sono ampiamente stufata.
> ...


Mi stupisce sempre molto questa cosa di perdere gli amici 
Negli anni si sono separati diversi amici ma per quel che riguarda la frequentazione è cambiato poco o nulla 
Forse non erano grandi amicizie


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le amicizie, quelle vere, chiamiamole così, ci sono sempre qualsiasi cosa accada.
> Le altre sono compagnie.


Quoto


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le amicizie, quelle vere, chiamiamole così, ci sono sempre qualsiasi cosa accada.
> Le altre sono compagnie.


Ma dopo tanti anni quelle compagnie sono le amicizie. Non sono tante le persone che possono tenersi amicizie da coltivare singolarmente.
Lavori, metti che hai figli piccoli, inizi a uscire con un amico di tuo marito, che ha moglie, dei figli, e un giro di persone ramificate più o meno nella stessa situazione. Si crea un gruppo. Ogni tanto mancano Gigio e Gigia, altre volte mancano Ciccio e Ciccia, e si sa il perchè (tipo a Gigio è morta la mamma, seguirà telefonata per sapere come sta). Vai avanti così per anni, ci stai bene. Non sono più gli amici di tuo marito, sono anche amici tuoi.
Per tanti sono anche persone che possono fare dei favori a seconda del lavoro che svolgono, avere un occhio di riguardo diciamo. Un gruppo di persone che diventa talmente parte della propria vita, della propria realtà, che una persona che si separa non si aspetta che gli venga tolta la parola da un giorno all'altro come avesse commesso un omicidio.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma dopo tanti anni quelle compagnie sono le amicizie. Non sono tante le persone che possono tenersi amicizie da coltivare singolarmente.
> Lavori, metti che hai figli piccoli, inizi a uscire con un amico di tuo marito, che ha moglie, dei figli, e un giro di persone ramificate più o meno nella stessa situazione. Si crea un gruppo. Ogni tanto mancano Gigio e Gigia, altre volte mancano Ciccio e Ciccia, e si sa il perchè (tipo a Gigio è morta la mamma, seguirà telefonata per sapere come sta). Vai avanti così per anni, ci stai bene. Non sono più gli amici di tuo marito, sono anche amici tuoi.
> Per tanti sono anche persone che possono fare dei favori a seconda del lavoro che svolgono, avere un occhio di riguardo diciamo. Un gruppo di persone che diventa talmente parte della propria vita, della propria realtà, che una persona che si separa non si aspetta che gli venga tolta la parola da un giorno all'altro come avesse commesso un omicidio.


Quando sono stato tradito non sapevo con chi parlarne. Ho trovato la mia collega, che mi conosceva e potevo frequentare da solo.
Le persone che frequenti come coppia sono funzionali a fare cose piacevoli insieme: andare a cena, passare piacevoli serate a conversare, stare nudi sulle spiagge, far giocare i figli insieme etc etc.
Se cambiano le condizioni cambia anche il desiderio di stare insieme.
Alla lunga anche il single si stufa di uscire solo con coppie: quali obiettivi comuni ci possono essere con persone che escono con i figli per farli giocare insieme e farsi la birretta nel frattempo?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando sono stato tradito non sapevo con chi parlarne. Ho trovato la mia collega, che mi conosceva e potevo frequentare da solo.
> Le persone che frequenti come coppia sono funzionali a fare cose piacevoli insieme: andare a cena, passare piacevoli serate a conversare, stare nudi sulle spiagge, far giocare i figli insieme etc etc.
> Se cambiano le condizioni cambia anche il desiderio di stare insieme.
> Alla lunga anche il single si stufa di uscire solo con coppie: quali obiettivi comuni ci possono essere con persone che escono con i figli per farli giocare insieme e farsi la birretta nel frattempo?


Ma se ti separi sei sempre tu e i figli pure... eppure


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando sono stato tradito non sapevo con chi parlarne. Ho trovato la mia collega, che mi conosceva e potevo frequentare da solo.
> *Le persone che frequenti come coppia sono funzionali *a fare cose piacevoli insieme: andare a cena, passare piacevoli serate a conversare, stare nudi sulle spiagge, far giocare i figli insieme etc etc.
> Se cambiano le condizioni cambia anche il desiderio di stare insieme.
> Alla lunga anche il single si stufa di uscire solo con coppie: quali obiettivi comuni ci possono essere con persone che escono con i figli per farli giocare insieme e farsi la birretta nel frattempo?


E chi l'ha detto che si stufa? L'obiettivo non può semplicemente essere passare dei momenti in compagnia in un nucleo conosciuto, dove si è tranquilli se dei bambini giocani insieme?
Sai il riflesso che mi arriva da quanto hai scritto è aspettare che il tempo passi, sa di morte. Quale obiettivo diverso c'è tra una persona che frequentava una compagnia con il marito o la moglie, e una che si è separata?
(Ad ogni modo si parlava di persone che vengono escluse e a cui viene levato il saluto.) 

Mi colpisce il neretto, le persone che frequenti in coppia sono funzionali, l'amante è funzionale.
Funzionale: _inerente o relativo alle funzioni esercitate da una persona_.
Ora se l'amante è funzionale ad un ritorno emotivo che nel tempo si è perso nella vita di coppia, funzionale come erogatore per rimanere nella coppia, le coppie di amici a cosa sono funzionali?
Vederle insieme è funzionale a rimanere in coppia? A cosa sono funzionali? Non capisco. 
Se tornano single perdono che funzione?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E chi l'ha detto che si stufa? L'obiettivo non può semplicemente essere passare dei momenti in compagnia in un nucleo conosciuto, dove si è tranquilli se dei bambini giocani insieme?
> Sai il riflesso che mi arriva da quanto hai scritto è aspettare che il tempo passi, sa di morte. Quale obiettivo diverso c'è tra una persona che frequentava una compagnia con il marito o la moglie, e una che si è separata?
> (Ad ogni modo si parlava di persone che vengono escluse e a cui viene levato il saluto.)
> 
> ...


Quanti amici veri conti nella tua vita?
Gli altri sono persone con cui fai cose.
Le cose che fai sono quelle che interessano a te.
Ho abbastanza anni e conosciuto abbastanza persone per capire che certe compagnie durano finché dura una certa situazione, poi finiscono quando cambia.
Manco i Beatles sono andati oltre i 10 anni, e già litigavano prima.
E' bastata, si dice, una Yoko Ono.
Io, se fossi single, avrei voglia di uscire più con single che con coppie.
Anzi, quando esco per i fatti miei sono sempre contrario che si portino le rispettive.
Se esci da solo, che tu sia single o sposato, è ininfluente.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se ti separi sei sempre tu e i figli pure... eppure


Se esci con i figli di 5 o 6 anni sicuramente, se i tuoi figli hanno 13 anni dubito che abbiamo bisogno del papà o della mamma per vedersi con i coetanei.
L'altro giorno stavo parlando con un 35enne single. Mi chiedeva come era il villaggio dove andavamo in vacanza.
"Al 99% coppie che stanno tra coppie o per i fatti loro, e bambini.".
Per un single, una situazione da spararsi, altro che vacanza.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando sono stato tradito non sapevo con chi parlarne. Ho trovato la mia collega, che mi conosceva e potevo frequentare da solo.
> Le persone che frequenti come coppia sono funzionali a fare cose piacevoli insieme: andare a cena, passare piacevoli serate a conversare, stare nudi sulle spiagge, far giocare i figli insieme etc etc.
> Se cambiano le condizioni cambia anche il desiderio di stare insieme.
> Alla lunga anche il single si stufa di uscire solo con coppie: quali obiettivi comuni ci possono essere con persone che escono con i figli per farli giocare insieme e farsi la birretta nel frattempo?


Io frequento in coppia amiche che poi vedo da sola
Due sono tra le mie amiche più care. 
Non sono funzionali a nulla
Stiamo bene sole , stiamo bene se usciamo con i mariti.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io frequento in coppia amiche che poi vedo da sola
> Due sono tra le mie amiche più care.
> Non sono funzionali a nulla
> Stiamo bene sole , stiamo bene se usciamo con i mariti.


Certo, ma vi vedete da sole.
Questo è l'indice dell'intimità del rapporto.
Che intimità si può raggiungere quando ci si vede invece solo tra coppie?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io frequento in coppia amiche che poi vedo da sola
> Due sono tra le mie amiche più care.
> Non sono funzionali a nulla
> Stiamo bene sole , stiamo bene se usciamo con i mariti.


Da separate non le vedresti più con i mariti. 
Se poi tu venissi percepita come un modello che non vogliono seguire (soprattutto se conosci i loro problemi matrimoniali) la frequentazione sarebbe molto più rara.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti amici veri conti nella tua vita?
> Gli altri sono persone con cui fai cose.
> Le cose che fai sono quelle che interessano a te.
> Ho abbastanza anni e conosciuto abbastanza persone per capire che certe compagnie durano finché dura una certa situazione, poi finiscono quando cambia.
> ...


Non girare la frittata. *Che funzione perde per un gruppo di persone sposate una donna o un uomo che si separa?* 
Io non parlo di persone che si perdono nel tempo perchè la vita porta su binari diversi, parlo di chi solo ed esclusivamente su un atto di separazione passa dal chiamare con una certa regolarità una persona, passa dal mostrare interesse per la sua persona, le sue idee ad evitarla come avesse la peste. Quando tipo un mese prima della separazione uno poteva entrare in casa di X Y Z e trovare sorrisi e abbracci ad accoglierlo, trovare delle persone a cui chiedere un consiglio, un piacere, che sia per comprare la nuova lavatrice che sia per provare una ricetta o altre cose.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da separate non le vedresti più con i mariti.
> Se poi tu venissi percepita come un *modello che non vogliono seguire* (soprattutto se conosci i loro problemi matrimoniali) la frequentazione sarebbe molto più rara.


Miseria, questa affermazione è allucinante.
Paura del contagio? :rotfl:


----------



## Rosarose (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma vi vedete da sole.
> Questo è l'indice dell'intimità del rapporto.
> Che intimità si può raggiungere quando ci si vede invece solo tra coppie?


Si, le amiche vere che ho, le vedevo sia da sole che in coppia!
Certo un rapporto privilegiato quando si è da sole, ma che si è esteso ai mariti/compagni.
Queste hanno tutte resistito alla separazione.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarose (5 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non girare la frittata. *Che funzione perde per un gruppo di persone sposate una donna o un uomo che si separa?*
> Io non parlo di persone che si perdono nel tempo perchè la vita porta su binari diversi, parlo di chi solo ed esclusivamente su un atto di separazione passa dal chiamare con una certa regolarità una persona, passa dal mostrare interesse per la sua persona, le sue idee ad evitarla come avesse la peste. Quando tipo un mese prima della separazione uno poteva entrare in casa di X Y Z e trovare sorrisi e abbracci ad accoglierlo, trovare delle persone a cui chiedere un consiglio, un piacere, che sia per comprare la nuova lavatrice che sia per provare una ricetta o altre cose.


Guarda il punto è che ci sono persone che vivono bene solo se percorrono dei binari ben tracciati, in realtà a mio avviso, sono paradossalmente proprio quelle persone che preferiscono incasellare, per paura della loro zona d'ombra.
Se io sono in un matrimonio, che si regge con gli spilli, consciamente e incoscientemente se sono quel tipo ri persona sarò portata a frequentare famiglie rassicuranti, modelli esterni di perfezione familiare, magari divento cattolico, e poi sempre più praticante...poi improvvisamente una delle famiglie amiche che credevo perfetta si sfalda, la loro separazione potrebbe portarmi a riflettere sulla mia.
Ma io non voglio, voglio creare de fili sottili che l'uniscono, che mi rinforzano nel modello che ho scelto.
Ecco che allontano l'amica/o rimasto single, perché improvvisamente mi fa vedere uno spaccato che io non voglio assolutamente vedere...

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non girare la frittata. *Che funzione perde per un gruppo di persone sposate una donna o un uomo che si separa?*
> Io non parlo di persone che si perdono nel tempo perchè la vita porta su binari diversi, parlo di chi solo ed esclusivamente su un atto di separazione passa dal chiamare con una certa regolarità una persona, passa dal mostrare interesse per la sua persona, le sue idee ad evitarla come avesse la peste. Quando tipo un mese prima della separazione uno poteva entrare in casa di X Y Z e trovare sorrisi e abbracci ad accoglierlo, trovare delle persone a cui chiedere un consiglio, un piacere, che sia per comprare la nuova lavatrice che sia per provare una ricetta o altre cose.


Non lo so. Non ho idea del rapporto che ci fosse prima.
Se io mi incontro con gli amici per giocare a calcetto, domani che ho problemi al ginocchio non mi vedrò più con loro.
Se la funzione della coppia era stare insieme per fare 4 chiacchiere, dopo, col single, magari risulta meno divertente.
Sono rapporti funzionali, di superficie, per farsi compagnia.
Cose si può pretendere?
Non per niente io sono approdato qui.
Perché non avrei potuto parlare a nessuno delle persone che conoscevo di quello che stava accadendo, perché erano tutti solo amici di coppia.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si, le amiche vere che ho, le vedevo sia da sole che in coppia!
> Certo un rapporto privilegiato quando si è da sole, ma che si è esteso ai mariti/compagni.
> Queste hanno tutte resistito alla separazione.
> 
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Guarda il punto è che ci sono persone che vivono bene solo se percorrono dei binari ben tracciati, in realtà a mio avviso, sono paradossalmente proprio quelle persone che preferiscono incasellare, per paura della loro zona d'ombra.
> Se io sono in un matrimonio, che si regge con gli spilli, consciamente e incoscientemente se sono quel tipo ri persona sarò portata a frequentare famiglie rassicuranti, modelli esterni di perfezione familiare, magari divento cattolico, e poi sempre più praticante...poi improvvisamente una delle famiglie amiche che credevo perfetta si sfalda, la loro separazione potrebbe portarmi a riflettere sulla mia.
> Ma io non voglio, voglio creare de fili sottili che l'uniscono, che mi rinforzano nel modello che ho scelto.
> Ecco che allontano l'amica/o rimasto single, perché improvvisamente mi fa vedere uno spaccato che io non voglio assolutamente vedere...
> ...


Possibile e probabile.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma vi vedete da sole.
> Questo è l'indice dell'intimità del rapporto.
> Che intimità si può raggiungere quando ci si vede invece solo tra coppie?


Noi abbiamo iniziato a vederci in coppia
Certo che se si vive in simbiosi capisco che poi diventa difficile. Però sono scelte che si fanno
Io ho sempre evitato situazioni cosi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da separate non le vedresti più con i mariti.
> Se poi tu venissi percepita come un modello che non vogliono seguire (soprattutto se conosci i loro problemi matrimoniali) la frequentazione sarebbe molto più rara.


Ripeto per i miei amici non è stato così 
Noi in coppia continuiamo a vedere loro da single. E soprattutto vediamo entrambi i componenti nella coppia in tempi diversi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non ho idea del rapporto che ci fosse prima.
> Se io mi incontro con gli amici per giocare a calcetto, domani che ho problemi al ginocchio non mi vedrò più con loro.
> Se la funzione della coppia era stare insieme per fare 4 chiacchiere, dopo, col single, magari risulta meno divertente.
> Sono rapporti funzionali, di superficie, per farsi compagnia.
> ...


Però queste sono conoscenze e non amicizie


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però queste sono conoscenze e non amicizie


Infatti.
Sto cercando di spiegare  che la cosiddetta amicizia che non resiste alla separazione di coppia tale non è mai stata.
Niente di più.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Miseria, questa affermazione è allucinante.
> Paura del contagio? :rotfl:


Ognuno vive nel suo tempo e nessuno di noi pensa ciò che pensavano nell’800. Da alcuni punti di vista è lampante, come sul piano sanitario, basti pensare a Manzoni che veniva curato con le sanguisughe. Ma certamente è lo stesso sul piano relazionale. Ma vale anche per l’ambiente frequentato nella quotidianità. 
Se non ci separa per determinate considerazioni che sono condivise dalle persone che si frequentano, che sono in condizioni simili, se si prende una decisione divergente, il gruppo può reagire mettendo in crisi il modo di pensare oppure mettendo da parte chi è divergente.
Ma lo sappiamo tutti, infatti non siamo contenti se i figli frequentano una compagnia che non approviamo.
Non è che quando si è adulti è diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Guarda il punto è che ci sono persone che vivono bene solo se percorrono dei binari ben tracciati, in realtà a mio avviso, sono paradossalmente proprio quelle persone che preferiscono incasellare, per paura della loro zona d'ombra.
> Se io sono in un matrimonio, che si regge con gli spilli, consciamente e incoscientemente se sono quel tipo ri persona sarò portata a frequentare famiglie rassicuranti, modelli esterni di perfezione familiare, magari divento cattolico, e poi sempre più praticante...poi improvvisamente una delle famiglie amiche che credevo perfetta si sfalda, la loro separazione potrebbe portarmi a riflettere sulla mia.
> Ma io non voglio, voglio creare de fili sottili che l'uniscono, che mi rinforzano nel modello che ho scelto.
> Ecco che allontano l'amica/o rimasto single, perché improvvisamente mi fa vedere uno spaccato che io non voglio assolutamente vedere...
> ...


Ecco. Proprio così.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno vive nel suo tempo e nessuno di noi pensa ciò che pensavano nell’800. Da alcuni punti di vista è lampante, come sul piano sanitario, basti pensare a Manzoni che veniva curato con le sanguisughe. Ma certamente è lo stesso sul piano relazionale. Ma vale anche per l’ambiente frequentato nella quotidianità.
> Se non ci separa per determinate considerazioni che sono condivise dalle persone che si frequentano, che sono in condizioni simili, se si prende una decisione divergente, il gruppo può reagire mettendo in crisi il modo di pensare oppure mettendo da parte chi è divergente.
> Ma lo sappiamo tutti, infatti non siamo contenti se i figli frequentano una compagnia che non approviamo.
> Non è che quando si è adulti è diverso.


Ma davvero esistono persone che non si separano per come può reagire il gruppo che si frequenta?
Certo che bisogna avere rapporti superficiali


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Guarda il punto è che ci sono persone che vivono bene solo se percorrono dei binari ben tracciati, in realtà a mio avviso, sono paradossalmente proprio quelle persone che preferiscono incasellare, per paura della loro zona d'ombra.
> Se io sono in un matrimonio, che si regge con gli spilli, consciamente e incoscientemente se sono quel tipo ri persona sarò portata a frequentare famiglie rassicuranti, modelli esterni di perfezione familiare, magari divento cattolico, e poi sempre più praticante...poi improvvisamente una delle famiglie amiche che credevo perfetta si sfalda, la loro separazione *potrebbe portarmi a riflettere sulla mia*.
> Ma io non voglio, voglio creare de fili sottili che l'uniscono, che mi rinforzano nel modello che ho scelto.
> Ecco che allontano l'amica/o rimasto single, perché improvvisamente mi fa vedere uno spaccato che io non voglio assolutamente vedere...


Un gruppo di matrimoni al deraglio che si reggono in piedi l'un l'altro. Sarebbe grave.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto per i miei amici non è stato così
> Noi in coppia continuiamo a vedere loro da single. E soprattutto vediamo  entrambi i componenti nella coppia in tempi diversi


Più che vederli da single direi che li consideri individui. Mentre altri sembra abbiamo una considerazione di individuo solo come parte della coppia.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma davvero esistono persone che non si separano per come può reagire il gruppo che si frequenta?
> Certo che bisogna avere rapporti superficiali


Praticamente per non dei veri amici, tra l'altro, stando a quanto è venuto fuori finora.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Un gruppo di matrimoni al deraglio che si reggono in piedi l'un l'altro. Sarebbe grave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma davvero esistono persone che non si separano per come può reagire il gruppo che si frequenta?
> Certo che bisogna avere rapporti superficiali


No.
Ho detto che il gruppo influenza il modo di pensare. E che si sceglie il gruppo che ci fa sentire supportati.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Ho detto che il gruppo influenza il modo di pensare. E che si sceglie il gruppo che ci fa sentire supportati.


Continuo a non essere d’accordo 
I  miei amici mi dicono di fare l’opposto Di quello che sto facendo. Non ricevo supporto da nessuno di quelli che conosco per le mie scelte 
Non sono certo queste le basi per l’amicizia, forse per un rapporto superficiale


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d’accordo
> I  miei amici mi dicono di fare l’opposto Di quello che sto facendo. Non ricevo supporto da nessuno di quelli che conosco per le mie scelte
> Non sono certo queste le basi per l’amicizia, forse per un rapporto superficiale


Non sarà così per te.
”Eccezione che conferma la regola “.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sarà così per te.
> ”Eccezione che conferma la regola “.


Mi sembra da persone sciocche circondarsi solo da persone che ci danno ragione. soprattutto  che valore ha un’amicizia così?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sembra da persone sciocche circondarsi solo da persone che ci danno ragione. soprattutto  che valore ha un’amicizia così?


Io constato che è la realtà.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2019)

Sarei curiosa di sentire da [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] [MENTION=7381]Rosarose[/MENTION] [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] o da chi ha vissuto una situazione analoga se vi aspettavate che certi amici vi voltassero le spalle dopo la separazione, se avevate pensato a questa eventualità, magari facendo una lista immaginaria di chi sarebbe saltato e chi no, e come vi ha fatto sentire questo voltaspalle (se ci siete rimaste male perchè mai avreste detto di vedere sparire dalla vostra vita X persona o altro) oppure se eravate prese dalle varie problematiche della separazione e non avevate assolutamente considerato che lasciare il marito volesse dire interrompere per sempre la frequentazione di alcune coppie che ritenevate amici.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io constato che è la realtà.


La tua o quella che conosci tu


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarei curiosa di sentire da @_Foglia_ @_Rosarose_ @_Brunetta_ o da chi ha vissuto una situazione analoga se vi aspettavate che certi amici vi voltassero le spalle dopo la separazione, se avevate pensato a questa eventualità, magari facendo una lista immaginaria di chi sarebbe saltato e chi no, e come vi ha fatto sentire questo voltaspalle (se ci siete rimaste male perchè mai avreste detto di vedere sparire dalla vostra vita X persona o altro) oppure se eravate prese dalle varie problematiche della separazione e non avevate assolutamente considerato che lasciare il marito volesse dire interrompere per sempre la frequentazione di alcune coppie che ritenevate amici.


Non mi hanno voltato le spalle. Sono rimaste solo le uscite a due tra donne. È caduta la frequentazione con il nucleo famigliare. Questo ha comportato una inevitabile riduzione della vita sociale come occasioni di uscita.
Aggiungo che sono certa che non ne siano stati consapevoli.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2019)

Esempio stupido. Il marito di una mia amica che frequentiamo in coppia si è trasferito per lavoro. 
Nelle nostre frequentazioni non è cambiato nulla. Anzi se possibile cerchiamo di vederla più spesso proprio perché la sappiamo sola a casa
Non equivale a una separazione ma quasi


----------



## Rosarose (5 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarei curiosa di sentire da [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] [MENTION=7381]Rosarose[/MENTION] [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] o da chi ha vissuto una situazione analoga se vi aspettavate che certi amici vi voltassero le spalle dopo la separazione, se avevate pensato a questa eventualità, magari facendo una lista immaginaria di chi sarebbe saltato e chi no, e come vi ha fatto sentire questo voltaspalle (se ci siete rimaste male perchè mai avreste detto di vedere sparire dalla vostra vita X persona o altro) oppure se eravate prese dalle varie problematiche della separazione e non avevate assolutamente considerato che lasciare il marito volesse dire interrompere per sempre la frequentazione di alcune coppie che ritenevate amici.


No io ho chiaramente scritto che le amiche che consideravo vere hanno resistito. Con alcune è cambiata il tipo di frequentazione, cioè si è ridotta in termini quantitativi, perché prima si usciva molto di più come coppia, venivo invitata come coppia a cena/pranzo, ecco gli inviti a casa sono saltati completamente, e quelli fuori ridotti drasticamente.....
Diciamo che questa riduzione me l'aspettavo, per fortuna è stata compensata da nuove amicizie,
Che conoscendomi single con figli, mi hanno accettata da single con figli!
Ma io sono molto, ma molto socievole

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio vero il contrario.
> Chi tradisce ci tiene parecchio al matrimonio, oltre che a sè stesso, ovviamente.


Mmhh... sai che mi sembra una leggenda metropolitana questa?  Se ci tieni al tuo lavoro non dai informazioni alla concorrenza  perché ci tieni a non essere licenziato ma perché vuoi guadagnare di più ... Se ci tieni al tuo lavoro ti impegni a lavorare bene...perché se ti scoprono ti licenziano e il lavoro lo perdi . 
Se vendi informazioni Non tieni al tuo lavoro, semplicemente lo stai “sfruttando” a tuo beneficio ..seguendo il concetto : meglio uno stipendio in più e la possibilità di arrotondare , no? 
Tenere a qualcosa e’ una cosa ... sfruttarne i vantaggi e’ un’altra ... 
diamo il giusto nome alle cose , che dite ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh... sai che mi sembra una leggenda metropolitana questa?  Se ci tieni al tuo lavoro non dai informazioni alla concorrenza  perché ci tieni a non essere licenziato ma perché vuoi guadagnare di più ... Se ci tieni al tuo lavoro ti impegni a lavorare bene...perché se ti scoprono ti licenziano e il lavoro lo perdi .
> Se vendi informazioni Non tieni al tuo lavoro, semplicemente lo stai “sfruttando” a tuo beneficio ..seguendo il concetto : meglio uno stipendio in più e la possibilità di arrotondare , no?
> Tenere a qualcosa e’ una cosa ... sfruttarne i vantaggi e’ un’altra ...
> diamo il giusto nome alle cose , che dite ?


Può essere, ma può essere diversamente.
Se il traditore non tiene che ai vantaggi del matrimonio, dovrebbe perderli una volta scoperto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

È a chi ci tiene che dicevo: ripigliatevi!
E anche per riconoscere la limitatezza in ogni senso delle relazioni extraconiugali.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere, ma può essere diversamente.
> Se il traditore non tiene che ai vantaggi del matrimonio, dovrebbe perderli una volta scoperto.
> 
> View attachment 14174


Forse non mi sono spiegata e ho usato un esempio fuorviante . Ci riprovo: 
Il dire “se tradisci tieni al matrimonio altrimenti lasceresti ...” può essere oggetto di malintesi .
Meglio dire “ se tradisci e’ perché vuoi rimanere sposato ...” che e’ mooooolto diverso dal dire “ci tieni..” 
tenere a qualcosa e’ altra cosa


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata e ho usato un esempio fuorviante . Ci riprovo:
> Il dire “se tradisci tieni al matrimonio altrimenti lasceresti ...” può essere oggetto di malintesi .
> Meglio dire “ se tradisci e’ perché vuoi rimanere sposato ...” che e’ mooooolto diverso dal dire “ci tieni..”
> tenere a qualcosa e’ altra cosa


Ho capito.
Io dicevo che poi sta al tradito non assecondare l’opportunismo del traditore.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Io dicevo che poi sta al tradito non assecondare l’opportunismo del traditore.


Certo, ma non è che lo si asseconda solo evitandogli  un calcio al fondoschiena ..


----------



## Rosarose (5 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh... sai che mi sembra una leggenda metropolitana questa?  Se ci tieni al tuo lavoro non dai informazioni alla concorrenza  perché ci tieni a non essere licenziato ma perché vuoi guadagnare di più ... Se ci tieni al tuo lavoro ti impegni a lavorare bene...perché se ti scoprono ti licenziano e il lavoro lo perdi .
> Se vendi informazioni Non tieni al tuo lavoro, semplicemente lo stai “sfruttando” a tuo beneficio ..seguendo il concetto : meglio uno stipendio in più e la possibilità di arrotondare , no?
> Tenere a qualcosa e’ una cosa ... sfruttarne i vantaggi e’ un’altra ...
> diamo il giusto nome alle cose , che dite ?


Giusto!! Come è giusto il termine usato da [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] opportunismo, il traditore è un'opportunista.
Vuole sfruttare al meglio entrambe le situazioni: matrimonio per x motivi, amante per altrettanti x motivi.
Se legittimo e amante si coalizzassero per lasciare in mutande il traditore sarebbe un bel vedere...ma questa credo, sia pura fantasia!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (5 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Giusto!! Come è giusto il termine usato da @_Brunetta_ opportunismo, il traditore è un'opportunista.
> Vuole sfruttare al meglio entrambe le situazioni: matrimonio per x motivi, amante per altrettanti x motivi.
> Se legittimo e amante si coalizzassero per lasciare in mutande il traditore sarebbe un bel vedere...ma questa credo, sia pura fantasia!


Sarebbe una vittoria di Pirro.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È a chi ci tiene che dicevo: ripigliatevi!
> E anche per riconoscere la limitatezza in ogni senso delle relazioni extraconiugali.


Ma..
Se fosse tutto così facile e schematizzabile, non saremmo in un mondo di matti?

O forse questa schematizzazione si lascia passare tra le gambe migliaia di elementi e di fattori che fanno parte quotidiana della vita interiore di ogni individuo?

Hai fame ? Mangi - facile

Non hai mangiato? Non avevi fame , facile

Ma davvero c'è chi è a questo mondo pensando di vivere in mezzo a tutta questa pochezza?


----------



## Foglia (6 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'amico ti ha dato la soluzione che lui ha applicato, te l'ha detto chiaramente, e rappresenti un diverso che fa paura. Paura a lui.
> Nella frequentazione di coppia tra te ancora in coppia e lui e consorte ti sei mai resa conto che era "separato in casa" o ha avuto periodi da "separato in casa"? Azzarderei un no come risposta.
> 
> Alcune persone vedono le persone separate come dei mutilati di guerra. Come se si trascinassero con un arto mancante. Da compatire o isolare. Non fanno comunque più parte del gruppo. Hanno sovvertito al buon costume della "sacra famiglia", quella da portare agli incontri con amici, tra una battutita al vetriolo e un vogliamoci tutti bene.


Quando ho un attimo di tempo amplio il discorso. Anche in relazione a quello che  "mi aspettavo prima".


----------



## Foglia (6 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma..
> Se fosse tutto così facile e schematizzabile, non saremmo in un mondo di matti?
> 
> O forse questa schematizzazione si lascia passare tra le gambe migliaia di elementi e di fattori che fanno parte quotidiana della vita interiore di ogni individuo?
> ...


Non a caso si parlava però anche di "rinuncia". Cioè... La rinuncia costa. Ma non necessariamente prevale il sacrificio. Se mi compro una bella macchina, spendo soldi (che fanno sempre comodo), ma esco dal concessionario felice... E avrò cura della macchina. La "pochezza" e' anche una pochezza nell'ottica del valore che si dà a ciò che si ha.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non a caso si parlava però anche di "rinuncia". Cioè... La rinuncia costa. Ma non necessariamente prevale il sacrificio. Se mi compro una bella macchina, spendo soldi (che fanno sempre comodo), ma esco dal concessionario felice... E avrò cura della macchina. La "pochezza" e' anche una pochezza nell'ottica del valore che si dà a ciò che si ha.


Ma come si fa a pensare di "dare valore" a scelte altrui?

Ti faccio un esempio.

Tizia è sposata, ha un amante, lascia l'amante

Perché lo lascia?

Facile, scopava male, si è rinvenuta alla quinta scopata

Come si fa a ridurre a banalità di questo tipo le visioni sul mondo?

A me mi viene quasi da ridere, confesso :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma..
> Se fosse tutto così facile e schematizzabile, non saremmo in un mondo di matti?
> 
> O forse questa schematizzazione si lascia passare tra le gambe migliaia di elementi e di fattori che fanno parte quotidiana della vita interiore di ogni individuo?
> ...


La ricchezza sta nella slealtà e nell’allontanarsi emotivamente da chi è sempre presente?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a pensare di "dare valore" a scelte altrui?
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> 
> ...


La pochezza è nell’avere un amante, non nelle motivazioni per lasciarlo.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La pochezza è nell’avere un amante, non nelle motivazioni per lasciarlo.


La pochezza per me è nel guardare eventi, e ignorare cosa ci sta sotto, cosa si muove sotto

E ridurre , semplificare

Ma parlo in generale eh?

La pochezza che descrivi te è legata all"avere e non ha nulla a che fare con "l'essere" .. l'individuo appunto

Con lo stesso criterio qualcuno dice che la pochezza è avere un lavoro da operaio e non da docente universitario

Il meccanismo è quello


----------



## Marjanna (6 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a pensare di "dare valore" a scelte altrui?
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> 
> ...



Avere un'amante è più vicino alla scelta di non scegliere.
Più che perchè lo lascia, ribadisco cosa già scritta, cosa si lascia? Cosa "si era preso"?
In un altro topic non ricordo chi aveva scritto che è brutto lasciare l'amante via sms. Nel caso di una utente che ha lasciato perchè lui non voleva "sperimentare", cosa doveva fare trovarsi di persona e dirgli "ti mollo perchè non usi il vibratore?". Capirai cosa cambia se viene detto di persona.
Si capisce da queste cose l'alto valore della relazione e quanto sia zero rispetto alla relazione ufficiale costruita nel tempo. Ma se il legittimo ti becca farà un confronto diretto come se tu avessi scelto un altro/a.
Un traditore che ha storie extra "si mette insieme" (dove? quando?) e poi "lascia" (ma cosa???)... extra relazione principale. Extra. L'errore è metterle nello stesso piano.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Avere un'amante è più vicino alla scelta di non scegliere.
> Più che perchè lo lascia, ribadisco cosa già scritta, cosa si lascia? Cosa "si era preso"?
> In un altro topic non ricordo chi aveva scritto che è brutto lasciare l'amante via sms. Nel caso di una utente che ha lasciato perchè lui non voleva "sperimentare", cosa doveva fare trovarsi di persona e dirgli "ti mollo perchè non usi il vibratore?". Capirai cosa cambia se viene detto di persona.
> Si capisce da queste cose l'alto valore della relazione e quanto sia zero rispetto alla relazione ufficiale costruita nel tempo. Ma se il legittimo ti becca farà un confronto diretto come se tu avessi scelto un altro/a.
> Un traditore che ha storie extra "si mette insieme" (dove? quando?) e poi "lascia" (ma cosa???)... extra relazione principale. Extra. L'errore è metterle nello stesso piano.


Io credo che il "legittimo" (attenzione a questo termine che puzza di appropriazione) non deve confrontare un fico secco

Ma solo prendere atto che ci sono persone diverse e spazi diversi, e lui non è né potrà mai essere "TUTTO" per un'altra persona

È un atto di umiltà.. volendo

Ed hai ragione, mettere sullo stesso piano significa innescare meccanismi competitivi dove io devo vincere la "coppa" della esclusività

Che resta un sogno

Ed è bene che tutti noi , sopra i 18 anni, ce lo si metta in testa. È una chimera


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La pochezza per me è nel guardare eventi, e ignorare cosa ci sta sotto, cosa si muove sotto
> 
> E ridurre , semplificare
> 
> ...


Ma neanche per niente!
Non c’è nobiltà e profondità nel tradimento.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che il "legittimo" (attenzione a questo termine che puzza di appropriazione) non deve confrontare un fico secco
> 
> Ma solo prendere atto che ci sono persone diverse e spazi diversi, e lui non è né potrà mai essere "TUTTO" per un'altra persona
> 
> ...


Ma non puoi pretendere che il coniuge "prenda atto che ci sono persone diverse e spazi diversi" se scopre un tradimento, se "ti becca", se vuoi che prenda atto lo annunci prima, non lo fai di nascosto.
Che poi chi va a prendersi "spazi diversi" spesso a casa l'altro lo tiene ben sotto controllo, non è che sia interessato ad una "relazione aperta" dove si vive sotto lo stesso tetto ma entrambe possono uscire e rapportarsi anche sessualmente con altre persone.
Tu probabilmente non fai testo in tal senso ma nella maggiorparte di rapporti extra, dall'amante si pretende fedeltà, se l'altro è sposato passi il coniuge (solo perchè si fa altrettanto e una richiesta diversa porterebbe a contemplare una separazione da ambo le parti), ma altri no. Anche due sposati che si trovano solo in motel per la scopata settimanale ci vogliono imbastire sopra un "innamoramento", la tendenza è ricercare un approccio classico e tradizionale. Altrimenti via libera a prostitute, locali di scambisti dove entri e ti trovi a fare sesso con il primo che passa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che il "legittimo" (attenzione a questo termine che puzza di appropriazione) non deve confrontare un fico secco
> 
> Ma solo prendere atto che ci sono persone diverse e spazi diversi, e lui non è né potrà mai essere "TUTTO" per un'altra persona
> 
> ...


Ma nessuno pretende di essere tutto.
È chi tradisce che vuole avere tutto, senza pagarne il prezzo.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno pretende di essere tutto.
> È chi tradisce che vuole avere tutto, senza pagarne il prezzo.


Ma te.. che mai hai "tradito" .. come fai a avere questa sicurezza circa ciò che si muove un un'altra persona?


----------



## Rosarose (6 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarebbe una vittoria di Pirro.


Perché?

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non puoi pretendere che il coniuge "prenda atto che ci sono persone diverse e spazi diversi" se scopre un tradimento,


Credimi, non "pretendo" nulla dagli altri, sto solo parlando di quel che ho a suo tempo fatto io

È facile eh? 

Anche se a volte io tendo a sottovalutarmi, a me pare facile


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma te.. che mai hai "tradito" .. come fai a avere questa sicurezza circa ciò che si muove un un'altra persona?


Lo scrivono qui :mexican:
Ma sinceramente non cambia molto il movente, conta il fatto.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo scrivono qui :mexican:
> Ma sinceramente non cambia molto il movente, conta il fatto.


Non ti fermare alla superficie

I fondali hanno panorami che in superficie manco si immaginano


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non puoi pretendere che il coniuge "prenda atto che ci sono persone diverse e spazi diversi" se scopre un tradimento, se "ti becca", se vuoi che prenda atto lo annunci prima, non lo fai di nascosto.
> Che poi chi va a prendersi "spazi diversi" spesso a casa l'altro lo tiene ben sotto controllo, non è che sia interessato ad una "relazione aperta" dove si vive sotto lo stesso tetto ma entrambe possono uscire e rapportarsi anche sessualmente con altre persone.
> Tu probabilmente non fai testo in tal senso ma nella maggiorparte di rapporti extra, dall'amante si pretende fedeltà, se l'altro è sposato passi il coniuge (solo perchè si fa altrettanto e una richiesta diversa porterebbe a contemplare una separazione da ambo le parti), ma altri no. Anche due sposati che si trovano solo in motel per la scopata settimanale ci vogliono imbastire sopra un "innamoramento", la tendenza è ricercare un approccio classico e tradizionale. Altrimenti via libera a prostitute, locali di scambisti dove entri e ti trovi a fare sesso con il primo che passa.


Scusa, tra l’innamoramento e l’esclusività  e fare sesso con il prima che passa e locali scambisti io credo che ci siano altri tipi di rapporto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ti fermare alla superficie
> 
> I fondali hanno panorami che in superficie manco si immaginano


Infatti sono certa che non si cerchi sesso.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non puoi pretendere che il coniuge "prenda atto che ci sono persone diverse e spazi diversi" se scopre un tradimento, se "ti becca", se vuoi che prenda atto lo annunci prima, non lo fai di nascosto.
> Che poi chi va a prendersi "spazi diversi" spesso a casa l'altro lo tiene ben sotto controllo, non è che sia interessato ad una "relazione aperta" dove si vive sotto lo stesso tetto ma entrambe possono uscire e rapportarsi anche sessualmente con altre persone.
> Tu probabilmente non fai testo in tal senso ma nella maggiorparte di rapporti extra, dall'amante si pretende fedeltà, se l'altro è sposato passi il coniuge (solo perchè si fa altrettanto e una richiesta diversa porterebbe a contemplare una separazione da ambo le parti), ma altri no. Anche due sposati che si trovano solo in motel per la scopata settimanale ci vogliono imbastire sopra un "innamoramento", la tendenza è ricercare un approccio classico e tradizionale. Altrimenti via libera a prostitute, locali di scambisti dove entri e ti trovi a fare sesso con il primo che passa.


È molto diverso perché in un/a amante si cerca ben altro oltre il sesso. Il sesso è solo uno strumento per ottenerlo.
Il sesso rientra nell’ambito relazionale dove si cercano le conferme di sé. 
Si ricerca la conferma della accettabilità di parti sé che non possono essere vissute che in un ambito diverso da quello usuale.
Certamente vi saranno anche forme patologiche che è conveniente tenere nascoste, ma prevalentemente vi si sviluppano semplicemente modalità relazionali in cui si giocano dei ruoli, che in altri contesti si considererebbero inadeguati, in un ambiente protetto.
Un po’ come nelle escape-room* o paint-ball*  o come tutti i giochi e videogiochi dove si vivono paure o si esprime aggressività.



* https://www.escapersmilano.it/

* http://www.paintball.milano.it/


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2019)

Poi c’è chi vive semplicemente una relazione con i sentimenti che può esprimere e può ricevere.
Ma in questo caso si tratta di storie e che potenzialmente potrebbero essere alternative a quella tradita.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti sono certa che non si cerchi sesso.
> 
> 
> È molto diverso perché in un/a amante si cerca ben altro oltre il sesso. Il sesso è solo uno strumento per ottenerlo.
> ...


Prima o poi saremo d’accordo su qualcosa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prima o poi saremo d’accordo su qualcosa


Lo sapevo che stavolta saresti stata d’accordo :carneval:


----------



## Marjanna (6 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Perché?


Perchè una presunta alleanza tradito-amante non leverebbe il dolore. Percui "yehhh credevi di fregarci ti abbiamo fregato noi"... però aspetta un attimo: chi ti voleva fregare??? Ti volevo amare non ti volevo fregare. 





Skorpio ha detto:


> Credimi, non "pretendo" nulla dagli altri, sto solo parlando di quel che ho a suo tempo fatto io
> 
> È facile eh?
> 
> Anche se a volte io tendo a sottovalutarmi, a me pare facile


Skorpio se tu sei stato pestato da piccolo e nessuno ha mosso un dito, e te la sei dovuta cavare da solo, non è motivo percui un domani se vedi pestare un piccolo non muovi un dito.
C'è chi fa copia di quanto ha vissuto, delle serie _mio padre mi pestava io pesto mio figlio_, c'è anche chi prova altre vie proprio in funzione di quello che ha vissuto.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa, tra l’innamoramento e l’esclusività  e fare sesso con il prima che passa e locali scambisti io credo che ci siano altri tipi di rapporto


Ma se sei innamorato hai interesse a tenere "rinchiuso" il tradito? Dico se lo sei veramente.
Se ami e ti senti amato, non dovresti provare uno stato di benessere interiore e forza tanto da farti dire "vai e sii felice anche tu" proprio in funzione di quel bene di anni di convivenza, di figli condivisi.

Diverso se parti già prima in ricerca di un presunto amante, tipo chi va nei siti di incontro, tu già hai deciso che vorrai fare un giro in giostra, basta trovare qualcuno che si incastri nel rappresentare "la giostra". Ma sono meccanismi in cui cercare le emozioni di un invaghimento, non lo definirei neppure innamoramento. A casa vuoi che l'altro stia esattamente dov'è, e mi fa tanto gabbia. E la parola gabbia non riesco proprio ad associarla ad amore.

Forse sembra OT ma per molti è difficile capire che chi lavora nei centri recupero di fauna selvatica, per quanto si trovino ad accudire una creatura per un certo periodo, e possano arrivare a provare dei sentimenti di affettività per quella creatura, il momento di somma gioia è quando aprono la gabbia dove li hanno tenuti per curarli e li lasciano liberi. Io vedo una forma d'amore in questo.
Non la vedo in chi sbatte una bestia in gabbia a vita.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma se sei innamorato hai interesse a tenere "rinchiuso" il tradito? Dico se lo sei veramente.
> Se ami e ti senti amato, non dovresti provare uno stato di benessere interiore e forza tanto da farti dire "vai e sii felice anche tu" proprio in funzione di quel bene di anni di convivenza, di figli condivisi.
> 
> Diverso se parti già prima in ricerca di un presunto amante, tipo chi va nei siti di incontro, tu già hai deciso che vorrai fare un giro in giostra, basta trovare qualcuno che si incastri nel rappresentare "la giostra". Ma sono meccanismi in cui cercare le emozioni di un invaghimento, non lo definirei neppure innamoramento. A casa vuoi che l'altro stia esattamente dov'è, e mi fa tanto gabbia. E la parola gabbia non riesco proprio ad associarla ad amore.
> ...


Sai che non ho capito questo post legato a quello che ho quotato e alla mia risposta


----------



## Marjanna (7 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito questo post legato a quello che ho quotato e alla mia risposta


Forse ho capito male io la tua frase



Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa, tra l’innamoramento e l’esclusività  e  fare sesso con il prima che passa e locali scambisti io credo che ci  siano altri tipi di rapporto


Io mi riferivo a chi tradisce in contesti dove il tradimento è "plurale" diciamo, non solo con una persona specifica, non necessariamente almeno.
Tipo chi parte da un'amante ma tramite questo finisce ad avere rapporti con diverse persone. Se ti ricordi alcuni utenti hanno raccontato casi simili. O per dire chi tradisce caricandosi in macchina una prostituta per andare con lei in un locale scambista, dove avrà rapporti non con lei ma con altre donne.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male io la tua frase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io credo che si possano avere rapporti importanti con qualcuno senza parlare di amore ed esclusività, distinguevo questo da scopare con il primo che passa o andare in un locale scambista 
Dal tuo post mi è sembrato invece che equiparassi le due cose


----------



## Marjanna (7 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che si possano avere rapporti importanti con qualcuno senza parlare di amore ed esclusività, distinguevo questo da scopare con il primo che passa o andare in un locale scambista
> Dal tuo post mi è sembrato invece che equiparassi le due cose


Io mi riferivo solo a chi fuori casa, nel tradimento, ricerca una modalità "classica" dove si richiedere fedeltà all'amante. Una fedeltà dove potrebbe essere concesso avere rapporti con il legittimo, ma non con altre persone. 
Percui negli "spazi diversi" si va comunque a ricercare una impostazione classica.
Questo mi appare come indice che tanto diversi non sono quegli spazi, ricalcano le relazioni classiche, anche nei termini usati (mi sono lasciato, mi ha lasciato), quindi fatico a comprende come poi si possa chiedere al tradito di capire quella "diversità".


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo solo a chi fuori casa, nel tradimento, ricerca una modalità "classica" dove si richiedere fedeltà all'amante. Una fedeltà dove potrebbe essere concesso avere rapporti con il legittimo, ma non con altre persone.
> Percui negli "spazi diversi" si va comunque a ricercare una impostazione classica.
> Questo mi appare come indice che tanto diversi non sono quegli spazi, ricalcano le relazioni classiche, anche nei termini usati (mi sono lasciato, mi ha lasciato), quindi fatico a comprende come poi si possa chiedere al tradito di capire quella "diversità".


Ecco ci avevo letto uno sminuire un rapporto extra che non ricalca l’impostazione classica


----------



## disincantata (8 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io credo che tenga particolarmente all'istituzione matrimonio, non alla relazione, sicuramente non tiene all'altro, come individuo.
> Siamo anche esseri sociali, e ancora oggi fregiarsi di uomo/donna sposato, raccontare al mondo che hai una famiglia classica rassicura te, e chi ti circonda.
> E qui ritorno al coraggio...
> Ho avuto modo di parlare con una donna separata da tempo, che mi ha raccontato diversi episodi di discriminazione da parte di conoscenti.
> ...


Ridicolo e' dire poco.
Conosco molte piu'  coppie separate ed alla seconda o terza convivenza di coppie durature, non so che persone conosca  questa tua conoscente , a neppure in Sicilia ormai discriminano chi e' separato, e conosco tanti romagnoli,  da dove scrivo, sono al mare, meta' case sono di romagnolI,  ancora piu' aperti e da sempre, gente che conosco da 35 anni. Per non parlare poi di come sono aperti, anche quando sono in matrimoni duraturi,  e sempre insieme senza dubbi,alle avventure, loro si senza drammi,  ed entrambi i sessi.  Uno  dei coinquilini e'   direttore di un grande e lussuoso circolo ricreativo in Emilia,  ne racconta parecchie di storie,   senza fare nomi.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh... sai che mi sembra una leggenda metropolitana questa?  Se ci tieni al tuo lavoro non dai informazioni alla concorrenza  perché ci tieni a non essere licenziato ma perché vuoi guadagnare di più ... Se ci tieni al tuo lavoro ti impegni a lavorare bene...perché se ti scoprono ti licenziano e il lavoro lo perdi .
> Se vendi informazioni Non tieni al tuo lavoro, semplicemente lo stai “sfruttando” a tuo beneficio ..seguendo il concetto : meglio uno stipendio in più e la possibilità di arrotondare , no?
> Tenere a qualcosa e’ una cosa ... sfruttarne i vantaggi e’ un’altra ...
> diamo il giusto nome alle cose , che dite ?


Teoricamente. Poi lo sappiamo tutti che nel lavoro incontri quello che fa strada adulando qua e là o usando modalità non proficue per l'azienda.
Un conto è tenere al proprio posto di lavoro e a uno stipendio che si considera adeguato, un altro all'azienda.
Per l'azienda potremmo essere disposti a lavorare gratis. Sopratutto se fosse nostra


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma solo prendere atto che ci sono persone diverse e spazi diversi, e lui non è né potrà mai essere "TUTTO" per un'altra persona
> 
> È un atto di umiltà.. volendo


Posso prenderne atto, ma mi sta sul cazzo lo stesso.
E credo che sarebbe reciproco se al posto di mia moglie avessi tradito io.
Anzi, sarebbe stato anche peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Posso prenderne atto, ma mi sta sul cazzo lo stesso.
> E credo che sarebbe reciproco se al posto di mia moglie avessi tradito io.
> Anzi, sarebbe stato anche peggio.


Va benissimo tradire con il porto sicuro dove tornare... senza il porto sicuro diminuisce il divertimento.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va benissimo tradire con il porto sicuro dove tornare... senza il porto sicuro diminuisce il divertimento.


Sembra che sia divertente tradire in virtù del fatto che a casa ci sia qualcuno che ci aspetti


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sembra che sia divertente tradire in virtù del fatto che a casa ci sia qualcuno che ci aspetti


È divertente divertirsi senza rischiare di perdere i punti fermi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È divertente divertirsi senza rischiare di perdere i punti fermi.


Boh a me il verbo divertirsi stona un po’ 
Ci penso


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh a me il verbo divertirsi stona un po’
> Ci penso


Divertirsi nel senso di divergere


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Piu che altro chi tradisce ha già scelto a monte il proprio matrimonio.
Diversamente andrebbe da un avvocato.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Piu che altro chi tradisce ha già scelto a monte il proprio matrimonio.
> Diversamente andrebbe da un avvocato.


Il punto è che non è che ci si tiene o si sceglie il matrimonio in se'. Si sceglie di restarci perché è (comodo, bello, utile, confortevole.... Mettici quello che vuoi). Se scegli il matrimonio scegli anche un patto, a meno che in due non lo si sia escluso "a valle". Il senso secondo me è che i traditori  "martiri" non si possono proprio sentire. Quei poveretti che a casa soffrono perché ogni volta che varcano la porta si trovano un mostro a nove teste.... e quindi sono praticamente costretti per necessità, per sopravvivenza, a tradire. Ce ne sono anche di quelli che ragionano così, credo che siano peraltro anche i primi che, se scoperti, si mettono a strillare come aquilotti se il mostro avanza l'ipotesi di separazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il punto è che non è che ci si tiene o si sceglie il matrimonio in se'. Si sceglie di restarci perché è (comodo, bello, utile, confortevole.... Mettici quello che vuoi). Se scegli il matrimonio scegli anche un patto, a meno che in due non lo si sia escluso "a valle". Il senso secondo me è che i traditori  "martiri" non si possono proprio sentire. Quei poveretti che a casa soffrono perché ogni volta che varcano la porta si trovano un mostro a nove teste.... e quindi sono praticamente costretti per necessità, per sopravvivenza, a tradire. Ce ne sono anche di quelli che ragionano così, credo che siano peraltro anche i primi che, se scoperti, si mettono a strillare come aquilotti se il mostro avanza l'ipotesi di separazione.


Ah ti riferivi a questi....e queste.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah ti riferivi a questi....e queste.


Beh... 
Scegliere il matrimonio e' una paraculata assurda. Scegli di starci, che è ben diverso, non trovi?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Certo hai ragione foglia, io ad esempio ho scelto di starci meramente per comodità e te lo scrivo pure, così non mi attribuirai frasi diverse in futuro.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo hai ragione foglia, io ad esempio ho scelto di starci meramente per comodità e te lo scrivo pure, così non mi attribuirai frasi diverse in futuro.


Tu di norma sei abituato a rispondere secondo un meccanismo di accusa e difesa? Se lo devo fare lo faccio o per gusto personale  (non ne ho in questo caso), per sfizio, a volte per antipatia. Ma non è questo il caso.
Altrimenti solo a pagamento. 
Nella più parte delle discussioni, compresa questa, semplicemente ragiono, e pazienza se ti senti direttamente attaccato.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Non è questione di sentirsi attaccati, ma di portar sempre la propria esperienza personale, vero valore aggiunto dei forum, di qualunque tema si tratti.
Parlare tanto per parlare, senza portare esperienze vissute, a me serve a nulla.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è questione di sentirsi attaccati, ma di portar sempre la propria esperienza personale, vero valore aggiunto dei forum, di qualunque tema si tratti.
> Parlare tanto per parlare, senza portare esperienze vissute, a me serve a nulla.


Eh vabbè. Capita, capita. Capita a tutti. In quei casi, lungi dal sentirmi sotto accusa, non rispondo, se mi e' inutile.
Comunque, così lo sai: a me basta chiedere di non intervenire più. Se e' chiesto con gentilezza ed educazione, lungi da me trasformare la ginnastica in qualcosa che spezza un braccio.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è questione di sentirsi attaccati, ma di *portar sempre la propria esperienza personale, vero valore aggiunto dei forum*, di qualunque tema si tratti.
> Parlare tanto per parlare, senza portare esperienze vissute, a me serve a nulla.


Il neretto mi trova d'accordo.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh vabbè. Capita, capita. Capita a tutti. In quei casi, lungi dal sentirmi sotto accusa, non rispondo, se mi e' inutile.
> Comunque, così lo sai: a me basta chiedere di non intervenire più. Se e' chiesto con gentilezza ed educazione, lungi da me trasformare la ginnastica in qualcosa che spezza un braccio.


Rispiegare prego, capituncazz.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il neretto mi trova d'accordo.


Portare la propria esperienza personale significa essere pronti a discuterla e a vedersela messa in discussione. Altrimenti se usi gli altri a mo' di fazzoletti di carta, o di cestino, o per farti eco semplicemente, poi ottieni che ti ignorino alla meglio. Questo credo in generale, ma torno a me. Se devo semplicemente leggere. "testimonianze" che sono capaci di arricchirmi in sé, beh, sono molto selettiva.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Rispiegare prego, capituncazz.


Dal momento in cui metto in gioco l'esperienza personale  (dove nei tuoi commenti in questo post tu l'abbia fatto mi resta un mistero, ma tant'è che abbiamo cambiato argomento) devo avere la capacità di accettare la messa in discussione.
Qui comunque non c'era alcuna tua esperienza personale diretta: c'era una opinione sul fatto che i traditori scegliessero a monte il matrimonio.
Su quella opinione sono intervenuta.
Prego


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Avendo frequentato per 21 anni alcolisti anonimi, ti assicuro che portare la propria esperienza e raccontarla aiuta, eccome se aiuta, da speranza.
L'esperienza non è un diktat, ma unicamente il racconto di come noi stessi si è reagito o ci si è comportati in determinate situazioni.
Poi converrai con me che a mettere in discussione qualcosa di passato o che non ti appartiene, in generale venga molto facile a tutti.
Tornando a me, io sono e resto qui per raccontare la mia vita a spizzichi e bocconi, ma mi astengo dal mettere in discussione le scelte altrui, perché io semplicemente non ero lì.
Non è questione di essere selettivi, ma umili.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> *Avendo frequentato per 21 anni alcolisti anonimi, ti assicuro che portare la propria esperienza e raccontarla aiuta, eccome se aiuta, da speranza.*


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dal momento in cui metto in gioco l'esperienza personale  (dove nei tuoi commenti in questo post tu l'abbia fatto mi resta un mistero, ma tant'è che abbiamo cambiato argomento) devo avere la capacità di accettare la messa in discussione.
> Qui comunque non c'era alcuna tua esperienza personale diretta: c'era una opinione sul fatto che i traditori scegliessero a monte il matrimonio.
> Su quella opinione sono intervenuta.
> Prego


Non è vero, ti ho appunto scritto di avere scelto di starci e non ti è nemmeno sfuggito, visto che da qui è nato proprio questo discorso.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avendo frequentato per 21 anni alcolisti anonimi, ti assicuro che portare la propria esperienza e raccontarla aiuta, eccome se aiuta, da speranza.
> L'esperienza non è un diktat, ma unicamente il racconto di come noi stessi si è reagito o ci si è comportati in determinate situazioni.
> Poi converrai con me che a mettere in discussione qualcosa di passato o che non ti appartiene, in generale venga molto facile a tutti.
> Tornando a me, io sono e resto qui per raccontare la mia vita a spizzichi e bocconi, ma mi astengo dal mettere in discussione le scelte altrui, perché io semplicemente non ero lì.
> Non è questione di essere selettivi, ma umili.


Umiltà per me in questa sede si coniuga con il non disprezzo. A volte mi capita anche quello, lo ammetto. Per il resto io continuo ad essere selettiva forte, ascolto il più possibile, lo ripercorro "nel mio", e provo ad arricchirmi con ciò che di utile mi salta fuori dal confronto. A volte  (in diversi ci conosciamo da parecchi anni) salta fuori anche un po' di affetto, ma non so come dire... Siamo tutti adulti maggiorenni e vaccinati. La condivisione mi deve lasciare più ricca, non più povera o solo più stanca o dispiaciuta, cio' significa che non disprezzo ma talvolta guardo avanti e passo oltre. Anche perché certe volte c'è pure il rischio di pensare di fare bene, e invece passare per stronza. Per carità.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è vero, ti ho appunto scritto di avere scelto di starci e non ti è nemmeno sfuggito, visto che da qui è nato proprio questo discorso.


Si. Lo hai scritto giusto per chiarire cosa mi dovessi in futuro astenere di dire sul tuo conto. Manco ce l'avevo per le balle. Cazzomene, in franchezza.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

A me se passi per stronza mi arricchisci, mi fai riflettere, quindi mi piaci di più.
La condivisione, lo sai solo dopo come ti lascia, quindi la devi vivere appieno per sapere se ti è servita o meno.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Lo hai scritto giusto per chiarire cosa mi dovessi in futuro astenere di dire sul tuo conto. Manco ce l'avevo per le balle. Cazzomene, in franchezza.


Ala faccia della condivisione e di tutti i tuoi bla bla bla.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ala faccia della condivisione e di tutti i tuoi bla bla bla.


Ma te lo ho già detto!

Dimentichi che sono selettiva.
Se poi si pigliano certe derive, a meno che non vi abbia interesse gusto o altro, solo a pagamento, fidati.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma te lo ho già detto!
> 
> Dimentichi che sono selettiva.
> Se poi si pigliano certe derive, a meno che non vi abbia interesse gusto o altro, solo a pagamento, fidati.


Ma selettiva  de che? Boh.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo hai ragione foglia, io ad esempio ho scelto di starci meramente per comodità e te lo scrivo pure, così non mi attribuirai frasi diverse in futuro.


No. Tu hai scelto di fare quattro figli, 4 mica uno per sbaglio, e di godere della sicurezza della coppia e della famiglia, ma in tempo di vacche grasse vuoi di più, ma vuoi garantirti i futuri nipotini in armonia e accudimento in caso di malattia. Come dice il proverbio?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Tu hai scelto di fare quattro figli, 4 mica uno per sbaglio, e di godere della sicurezza della coppia e della famiglia, ma in tempo di vacche grasse vuoi di più, ma vuoi garantirti i futuri nipotini in armonia e accudimento in caso di malattia. Come dice il proverbio?


Non è che voglio di più, gia ce l'ho.
Cerco quindi di mantenerlo.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma selettiva  de che? Boh.


Eh. Sono troppi i criteri in gioco  (e anche il fattore tempo vi concorre ovviamente) per poterti definire la mia selezione, sicché mi e' difficile generalizzare, perché invero al contempo vi è un  "come" all'interno di ogni selezione. Come seleziono, e come e' posto l'oggetto di selezione.
Se proprio devo sgamare dei criteri che applico un po' ovunque, non mi interessa fare  "statistica" tout court (senza poi utilità alcuna a discuterne).
Evito anche nei casi in cui ho l'impressione che la discussione sia fatta solo per  "gettare l'amo", senza cioè reale interesse al confronto. Mi smoscia proprio.
Spero sia chiaro


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Il tempo non è un problema, ne abbiamo.
Quindi diciamo che discuti volentieri fino a che ti si dà ragione, e stop.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è che voglio di più, gia ce l'ho.
> Cerco quindi di mantenerlo.


Ma a ogni diritto/vantaggio dovrebbero  corrispondere doveri/svantaggi. Tu vuoi tutto.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il tempo non è un problema, ne abbiamo.
> Quindi diciamo che discuti volentieri fino a che ti si dà ragione, e stop.


Il tempo è ovviamente quello del mio interesse. Non sempre mi interessano le stesse cose.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a ogni diritto/vantaggio dovrebbero  corrispondere doveri/svantaggi. Tu vuoi tutto.


E sinceramente Brunetta non capisco dal tuo punto di vista cosa ci potrebbe essere di errato a volere tutto. OGnuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni, io compreso.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a ogni diritto/vantaggio dovrebbero  corrispondere doveri/svantaggi. Tu vuoi tutto.


Lui raccoglie info


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il tempo è ovviamente quello del mio interesse. Non sempre mi interessano le stesse cose.


Va che se vuoi l'ultima te lascio volentieri neh.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Va che se vuoi l'ultima te lascio volentieri neh.


Ma figurati. Notavo una volta in più che ti piace buttare info su di te per il solo interesse di averne indietro. Mentre l'interesse per la discussione va sempre dalla parte opposta


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E sinceramente Brunetta non capisco dal tuo punto di vista cosa ci potrebbe essere di errato a volere tutto. OGnuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni, io compreso.


È ovvio che non ci trovi niente di male. È frequente tra i traditori l’auto convincimento di esercitare il proprio diritto alla felicità.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma figurati. Notavo una volta in più che ti piace buttare info su di te per il solo interesse di averne indietro. Mentre l'interesse per la discussione va sempre dalla parte opposta


Più che buttare informazioni come lo chiami tu, metto a disposizione la mia esperienza di vita come dicevo altrove.
Poi posso anche comprendere che l'ingresso di un nuovo utente un po ingombrante  possa anche infastidire qualcuno, ma tranqui, non sono qui per rubare la scena a nessuno. Dovresti anche notare tra le tante cose che noti, che è da quando discutiamo che punti il dito su di me, TU,TU, TU, a cosa si deve questo tuo modo di fare nei miei confronti?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È ovvio che non ci trovi niente di male. È frequente tra i traditori l’auto convincimento di esercitare il proprio diritto alla felicità.


Forse il mio limite, cioè uno dei tanti, è non vedere la possibilità di felicità alternative. Solo che io non ne sento ancora il bisogno.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che buttare informazioni come lo chiami tu, metto a disposizione la mia esperienza di vita come dicevo altrove.
> Poi posso anche comprendere che l'ingresso di un nuovo utente un po ingombrante  possa anche infastidire qualcuno, ma tranqui, non sono qui per rubare la scena a nessuno. Dovresti anche notare tra le tante cose che noti, che è da quando discutiamo che punti il dito su di me, TU,TU, TU, a cosa si deve questo tuo modo di fare nei miei confronti?


Veramente solo una ne ho riferita a TE.
Buon lavoro!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Forse il mio limite, cioè uno dei tanti, è non vedere la possibilità di felicità alternative. Solo che io non ne sento ancora il bisogno.


Ma questo attiene ai tuoi limiti.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Veramente solo una ne ho riferita a TE.
> Buon lavoro!


Altrettanto.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo attiene ai tuoi limiti.


E ce ne faremo una ragione...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E ce ne faremo una ragione...


Te la sei già fatta da tempo.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te la sei già fatta da tempo.


Ah si guarda, la mia primaria preoccupazione odierna non riguarda certo il matrimonio o l'amante.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah si guarda, la mia primaria preoccupazione odierna non riguarda certo il matrimonio o l'amante.


Certo. Le amanti costituiscono una valvola di sfogo per garantire pace in famiglia. Chi mai sarebbe così sciocco da tappare la valvola della pentola a pressione?!
Cercare di capire cosa succede nella pentola è troppo complicato.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Le amanti costituiscono una valvola di sfogo per garantire pace in famiglia. Chi mai sarebbe così sciocco da tappare la valvola della pentola a pressione?!
> Cercare di capire cosa succede nella pentola è troppo complicato.


Ah servono a questo? DOve l'hai letto? ESsendo stato per parecchio anche senza amante non noto tutta questa differenza nel mio matrimonio tra i momenti di estrema fedeltà e quelli di estrema infedeltà.
Quindi per me questo tuo pensiero non vale.
Parli per tua esperienza diretta o per sentito dire, quindi?
SInceramente vivessi male nel mio matrimonio me ne tirerei fuori, è impensabile dal mio punto di vista vivere metà della vita in attesa o nella speranza di essere altrove, ma siamo matti? Si campa una volta sola neh o quantomeno chi ha campato due volte non è tornato indietro a raccontarcelo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah servono a questo? DOve l'hai letto? ESsendo stato per parecchio anche senza amante non noto tutta questa differenza nel mio matrimonio tra i momenti di estrema fedeltà e quelli di estrema infedeltà.
> Quindi per me questo tuo pensiero non vale.
> Parli per tua esperienza diretta o per sentito dire, quindi?
> SInceramente vivessi male nel mio matrimonio me ne tirerei fuori, è impensabile dal mio punto di vista vivere metà della vita in attesa o nella speranza di essere altrove, ma siamo matti? Si campa una volta sola neh o quantomeno chi ha campato due volte non è tornato indietro a raccontarcelo.


Rileggiti perché la contraddizione è evidente.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Nessuna contraddizione.
Leggi bene.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah servono a questo? DOve l'hai letto? ESsendo stato per parecchio anche senza amante non noto tutta questa differenza nel mio matrimonio tra i momenti di estrema fedeltà e quelli di estrema infedeltà.
> Quindi per me questo tuo pensiero non vale.
> Parli per tua esperienza diretta o per sentito dire, quindi?
> SInceramente vivessi male nel mio matrimonio me ne tirerei fuori, è impensabile dal mio punto di vista vivere metà della vita in attesa o nella speranza di essere altrove, ma siamo matti? Si campa una volta sola neh o quantomeno chi ha campato due volte non è tornato indietro a raccontarcelo.


In effetti statisticamente ho notato che a tradire sono maggiormente le persona che tutto sommato stanno bene nel matrimonio.
Almeno la prima volta.
Poi alcuni fanno casino, si innamorano dell'amante e distruggono la famiglia, ma in generale, chi non si lega più di tanto, va avanti anni in serenità.
Finché non viene scoperto, ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti statisticamente ho notato che a tradire sono maggiormente le persona che tutto sommato stanno bene nel matrimonio.
> Almeno la prima volta.
> Poi alcuni fanno casino, si innamorano dell'amante e distruggono la famiglia, ma in generale, chi non si lega più di tanto, va avanti anni in serenità.
> Finché non viene scoperto, ovviamente.


Se ha la funzione di valvola funziona così.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti statisticamente ho notato che a tradire sono maggiormente le persona che tutto sommato stanno bene nel matrimonio.
> Almeno la prima volta.
> Poi alcuni fanno casino, si innamorano dell'amante e distruggono la famiglia, ma in generale, chi non si lega più di tanto, va avanti anni in serenità.


Dunque, non riporto numeri perché poi dite che faccio sondaggi e statistiche utili a nessuno, ma le mie ex amanti, tuttora tutte amantate, erano e sono tutte felicemente sposate nonché amanti del reale augello con annessi e connessi più o meno sentimentale.
E non solo loro, pure la cricca di infedeli da cui provengo e che frequento ancora saltuariamente, un centinaio di coppie fedifraghe circa, non ce n'è una che anela alla separazione.
Ora, non voglio dire si sia tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma semplicemente che ci sono anche queste realtà, che vanno comunque accettate anche se diverse da ciò che si pensa sia la universale verità.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dunque, non riporto numeri perché poi dite che faccio sondaggi e statistiche utili a nessuno, ma le mie ex amanti, tuttora tutte amantate, erano e sono tutte felicemente sposate nonché amanti del reale augello con annessi e connessi più o meno sentimentale.
> E non solo loro, pure la cricca di infedeli da cui provengo e che frequento ancora saltuariamente, un centinaio di coppie fedifraghe circa, non ce n'è una che anela alla separazione.
> Ora, non voglio dire si sia tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma semplicemente che ci sono anche queste realtà, che vanno comunque accettate anche se diverse da ciò che si pensa sia la universale verità.


Ma guarda che nessuno dubita della esistenza di queste realtà, non certo qui almeno.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che nessuno dubita della esistenza di queste realtà, non certo qui almeno.


rispondevo a danny, in merito a quanto scritto da brunetta.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> rispondevo a danny, in merito a quanto scritto da brunetta.


Quindi?
Cioè, circa... Non so se un terzo o la metà (non faccio statistica) delle coppie ha corna all'attivo. Difficile anche solo immaginare che siano tutti disperati. I più sono comodi, diversi (lato traditi) anche a girare la faccia dall'altra parte.
Quindi?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> rispondevo a danny, in merito a quanto scritto da brunetta.


Ma tantissime coppie cercano una valvola.
Alcuni usano la suocera, altri i figli, altri gli amici, altri lo shopping, altri l’amante, altri tutti insieme.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tantissime coppie cercano una valvola.
> Alcuni usano la suocera, altri i figli, altri gli amici, altri lo shopping, altri l’amante, altri tutti insieme.


Ehm... La suocera come?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Cioè, circa... Non so se un terzo o la metà (non faccio statistica) delle coppie ha corna all'attivo. Difficile anche solo immaginare che siano tutti disperati. I più sono comodi, diversi (lato traditi) anche a girare la faccia dall'altra parte.
> Quindi?


Quindi niente era quello che dicevo anche io.
Mi scendo un caffè.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi niente era quello che dicevo anche io.
> Mi scendo un caffè.


E' il terzo o il quarto?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' il terzo o il quarto?


Il primo.
Ne bevo uno al giorno.
Tu?


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il primo.
> Ne bevo uno al giorno.
> Tu?


Oggi due ma il secondo decaffeinato.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Io ho ridotto a uno perché mi dà un po di acidità.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8508


Belle, le foglioline


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dunque, non riporto numeri perché poi dite che faccio sondaggi e statistiche utili a nessuno, ma le mie ex amanti, tuttora tutte amantate, erano e sono tutte felicemente sposate nonché amanti del reale augello con annessi e connessi più o meno sentimentale.
> E non solo loro, pure la cricca di infedeli da cui provengo e che frequento ancora saltuariamente, un centinaio di coppie fedifraghe circa, non ce n'è una che anela alla separazione.
> Ora, non voglio dire si sia tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma semplicemente che ci sono anche queste realtà, che vanno comunque accettate anche se diverse da ciò che si pensa sia la universale verità.


Ma quante ex amanti hai avuto tra un figlio e l'altro?
E il reale augello sarebbe il tuo, quello del marito, o son tutti reali? Solo per capire a chi era attribuito il reale.
100 coppie fedifraghe? Ossia entrambi traditori?

Comunque lo abbiamo ben che capito che chi tradisce non anela alla separazione. Però queste realtà, pur esistenti, esistono solo finchè rimangono nell'ombra, perchè di fronte alla scoperta è difficile per una persona tradita avere la percezione del "non ho mai pensato a lasciarti, il mio affetto per te non è mai mutato" anzi solitamente è proprio l'opposto, ma lo stesso vale se ne vengono al corrente i figli, mica dicono "ah vabè papà andava solo in giro a rompere il culo a questa o quell'altra" ma pensano che voleva lasciare la mamma.

I bambini spesso vedono la realtà in modo più semplice degli adulti, non ci costruiscono tanti castelli sopra, se vedono un animale che soffre puoi raccontargli tutto quello che vuoi, ma non cancellerà dalla loro mente quello che vedono: un animale che soffre. Gli adulti invece riescono attraverso la mente a modificare quello che hanno davanti.
Un bambino che vede due genitori che si scannano, anche se non sarà il tuo caso, non ha dubbi che quella sia una faccenda di dolore. Poi diventato adulto capisce i mille motivi percui ci si può trovare in situazioni simili, e si dimentica pure che è faccenda di dolore.

Ci sono associazioni semplici, che facciamo tutti, nei colori, nelle atmosfere, e vanno a costituire la realtà che ci circonda. 
In un certo senso quando si parla di tradimento queste associazioni saltano, e non so quanto sia "normale", perchè si vuole riscrivere logica sopra emotività. Avrai notato come ogni utente si crei delle proprie idee rispetto al motivo percui una persona tradisce, chi crede sia per far dispetto al coniuge, chi perchè il sesso non è più appagante, e così via... Una necessità di incasellare, dare una risposta ad una domanda, associare qualcosa che altrimenti è astratto.
Nel tradimento è come se si questionasse su "il blu è il colore del mare e del cielo" e invece no eh occhio attento che potrebbe essere erba. Erba? Ma come erba? Eh si perchè ci è passata una mucca sopra, però un allevatore le aveva dato del cibo avariato che l'ha fatta cacare blu.


----------



## abebe (17 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma quante ex amanti hai avuto tra un figlio e l'altro?
> E il reale augello sarebbe il tuo, quello del marito, o son tutti reali? Solo per capire a chi era attribuito il reale.
> 100 coppie fedifraghe? Ossia entrambi traditori?
> 
> ...


Per quel po' che ne so io, i figli (anche già abbastanza grandicelli) generalmente vedono i due genitori come un'entità unica asessuata e casualmente scissa in due corpi separati e non concepiscono che ci possano essere terze persone di mezzo.

Possono arrivare a capirlo dopo i 25-30 anni ma se nel frattempo sono venute fuori storie che hanno causato dolori, quei dolori ormai sono ben sedimentati e un(a) figlio/a se li porta dietro per tutta la vita. Qualcuno riesce a oltrepassare e diventa una persona migliore, qualcun altro i segni non se li leva mai.

Questa è l'esperienza che ho visto nei miei amici.


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io credo che tenga particolarmente all'istituzione matrimonio, non alla relazione, sicuramente non tiene all'altro, come individuo.
> Siamo anche esseri sociali, e ancora oggi fregiarsi di uomo/donna sposato, raccontare al mondo che hai una famiglia classica rassicura te, e chi ti circonda.
> E qui ritorno al coraggio...
> Ho avuto modo di parlare con una donna separata da tempo, che mi ha raccontato diversi episodi di discriminazione da parte di conoscenti.
> ...


Concordo in tutto.


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Per quel po' che ne so io, i figli (anche già abbastanza grandicelli) generalmente vedono i due genitori come un'entità unica asessuata e casualmente scissa in due corpi separati e non concepiscono che ci possano essere terze persone di mezzo.
> 
> Possono arrivare a capirlo dopo i 25-30 anni ma se nel frattempo sono venute fuori storie che hanno causato dolori, quei dolori ormai sono ben sedimentati e un(a) figlio/a se li porta dietro per tutta la vita. Qualcuno riesce a oltrepassare e diventa una persona migliore, qualcun altro i segni non se li leva mai.
> 
> Questa è l'esperienza che ho visto nei miei amici.


Vero....però se volano i piatti....


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Dunque Marianna, la seconda parte non la commento perché sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con te, non saprei dirti cosa succederebbe se venissi sgambato a letto con un altra, perché come ben sai certe cose le scopri solo quando ci sei dentro,ma dal fuori si possono solo leggere le statistiche fatte sugli altri, che non sono io, ma appunto gli altri.
IO e mia moglie a volte parliamo di tradimento, lei non vede una scopata o una serie di scopate extra come la causa della fine di un matrimonio, così dice.
IN passato, una delle mie ex amanti le telefono e le racconto molte cose, il risultato fu che siamo tutt'ora insieme per reciproca volontà e quella persona è già sottoterra da molto.
Per giunta la mia consorte è economicamente indipendente da me, quindi non mi viene nemmeno  da pensare che stia con me per denaro.
Sulla prima, dove poni le domande, sinceramente il numero di storie extraconiugali avute non me lo ricordo più.
Per approssimazione, potrei dire un numero compreso tra 30 e 50, ma con precisione non ci so arrivare.
Non ho mai avuto avventure da una botta e via, non le ho mai nemmeno cercate di questo tenore, non ci riesco.
Il reale augello e' in generale, il mio quando cero io.
Un centinaio di coppie intendevo un centinaio di coppie di amanti, a loro volta sposati con altri, potenzialmente infedeli.
Riguardo al questionare, ho smesso  da tanti anni, penso per deformazione professionale. SVolgo un lavoro in cui si devono risolvere problemi nati oggi entro oggi, quindi il questionare rischia di farmi arrivare a domani senza soluzione...e non posso.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dunque Marianna, la seconda parte non la commento perché sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con te, non saprei dirti cosa succederebbe se venissi sgambato a letto con un altra, perché come ben sai certe cose le scopri solo quando ci sei dentro,ma dal fuori si possono solo leggere le statistiche fatte sugli altri, che non sono io, ma appunto gli altri.
> IO e mia moglie a volte parliamo di tradimento, lei non vede una scopata o una serie di scopate extra come la causa della fine di un matrimonio, così dice.
> IN passato, una delle mie ex amanti le telefono e le racconto molte cose, il risultato fu che siamo tutt'ora insieme per reciproca volontà e quella persona è già sottoterra da molto.
> Per giunta la mia consorte è economicamente indipendente da me, quindi non mi viene nemmeno  da pensare che stia con me per denaro.
> ...


Curioso come tu abbia espresso una tua paura: essere lasciato da tua moglie.
Tradisci tu ma temi di essere lasciato da lei, e parlando del tuo tradimento "cerchi" rassicurazione che lei non ti lasci.

Non ti voglio "redimere" sia ben chiaro, è solo che tornando alla visione del bambino fatico ad associare "_oh mio dio mio dio se mia moglie mi lascia..._" (ne abbiamo lette anche qui di reazioni sul genere a scoperta avvenuta) a "_weilà ragazzuoli io amanti come chiodini in anno buono_".
Parli di problema, quando "il problema" te lo crei tu e ricadrebbe su di te, e a fronte di una scoperta il problema lo si elimina all'istante (ovvero si elimina l'amante). 
Ma se si può eliminare all'istante tanto rilevante non è, quindi... ma chi te lo fa fare?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Curioso come tu abbia espresso una tua paura: essere lasciato da tua moglie.
> Tradisci tu ma temi di essere lasciato da lei, e parlando del tuo tradimento "cerchi" rassicurazione che lei non ti lasci.
> 
> Non ti voglio "redimere" sia ben chiaro, è solo che tornando alla visione del bambino fatico ad associare "_oh mio dio mio dio se mia moglie mi lascia..._" (ne abbiamo lette anche qui di reazioni sul genere a scoperta avvenuta) a "_weilà ragazzuoli io amanti come chiodini in anno buono_".
> ...


Lo fa fare una irrazionale tendenza a soddisfare ogni pulsione. E questa tendenza è generalmente controllata in ogni altro campo, se non si diventa dei dipendenti da qualcosa. Invece per il sesso si è indulgenti.


----------

